# Off-Topic Discussion > Entertainment > Forum RP Games >  >  DV Dream Warriors [Concept Thread]

## Oneironaut Zero

So, I'm trying to think of a way to bring an interesting battle RP back to DV, and I think I may be on to something. The format will be set in individual spars, much like the Matrix RP (for those of you who remember it), but instead of having a typical, storybook theme/background, I've come up with something a little more DV-related.

Lucid Dream combat. We will play out battles as if we are sharing lucid dreams with our opponents. The battlefields will be of our own subconscious, and our abilities will be limited only to our imaginations.

And of course, you're asking yourself: "How the Hell is that ever supposed to work? What's the point of a game where anyone can do whatever they want??"

Well, I've been trying to come up with a way that can throw a loose framework of rules behind the game, that will actually incorporate _our own_ lucid dream / control strengths and weaknesses. What I came up with is pretty crude, of course, but I think it could be an interesting idea - or maybe perfected upon. I took a list of 20 of the most common dream abilities I could think of, and I numbered them from 20-1; 20 being the ability that I'm most accustomed to, and comfortable with - 1 being the one I barely (if ever) have used. 


*Flight* - 17

*Telekinesis* - 20

*Energy Blasts* - 14

*Fire Manipulation* -19

*Earth/Landscape Manipulation* - 3

*Water Manipulation* - 2

*Air Manipulation* - 9

*Electricity Manipulation* - 1

*Gravity Manipulation (non-flight)* - 5

*Shape-Shifting* - 8

*Phasing/Intangibility* - 11

*Summoning People* - 7

*Summoning Objects* - 10

*Super human strength* - 16

*Invulnerability* - 15

*Super speed* - 13

*Hand-to-Hand Combat* - 18

*Firearms* - 12

*Miscellaneous Magic* - 4

*Teleportation* - 6

So with these stats, whomever I choose to fight is going to have to pit their stats against mine, if the situation ever presents itself, within the RP. However, as with most T1, the object will be to out-maneuver your opponent, and write them into positions that they can't get out of, logically. So, when that can be done, these stats may not play that big a role, which is ideal. But when it comes down to certain, specific situations (an energy blast vs a telekinetic defense, for example), then the stats will come into play.

Now, going even further: along side these types of techniques, there will be a couple of core attributes, that you will also have to rate:

*Offensive Control* - How good you are with actually _making things happen_ in the dream. How well you impose your will. Offensive control is basically how good your attack strength will be. Whenever you're attacking, your attack strength will be factored in, as to how much damage you might inflict on the opponent. If you're someone who's rather good at 'just doing' things, while lucid, then rank this the highest of the four.

*Defensive Control* - How good you are with fending off an intense dream, whether standing up to your nightmares or surviving through any other number of harrowing situations. Defensive control will represent how strong your battle defense is - whether or not someone throwing a car at you, when all you can do is block, is still going to hurt you; etc. The higher you rank this, the better you should be (in your actual dreams) at getting your enemies to 'back off', or fending off their attacks.

*Awareness* - How well you can keep from getting distracted, and stay focused on the dream, your consciousness of it and that you are, ultimately, in control of it. Awareness will guage how well you can handle all of the shit that your opponent is going to be throwing at you, and still remain lucid, and on top of the situation. With low awareness of the dream state, you will start to panic at the danger of battle, thinking it to be an actual life and death situation, rather than a battle that you have nearly complete control of.

*Clarity/Stability* - How solidified you are, in the dream. The longer (and crazier) you fight, the more your clarity of the dream is going to start waning. Your punches will be missing their targets. You're not going to be able to see things very well. Over time, you may just completely lose your grip on the entire battle (and be forced to forfeit? Not sure, yet. Wanna think of something to do with this concept.) This more or less represents stamina. If you are good at stabilizing your dream, and regularly practice it, give this a high rank. I might throw in a way to gain longevity by doing a stablization technique, during the fight (whch will probably be a set number of posts and cost a turn, leaving you vulnerable to attack. Not quite sure how that might work, yet).

So, in order, I would rank mine:
3
4
1
2

Partcipants would sign in on a thread where they can post their starting stats and something of a short summary of their past lucid dreaming experience. Types of battles they might have fought in, different situations, etc. Links to their dream journals would be encouraged. I'm thinking that, after some time, players might be able to change their stats' numerical orders, as their real lucid dreaming experiences might have changed. Of course, like with the dream journals, we would be going on the honor system, here. This is all in fun, anyway, so there would be no reason for anyone to falsify their abilities for this, I would hope. 

Players would call each other out (anyone on Dream Views, that is willing to participate and make a profile), and then RP battle in a no-holds-barred, text-based battle, where pretty much anything can happen. The fighting format would be a lot like the old Matrix RP battles, that were around here, for a while. Basically, T1 Turn-based/Paragraph style. Gotta work a little on how the magic and distance formats might go, as far as paragraph length or whatever, but it's all just an idea, at the moment. The stats will servce as a (loose) backbone, to what is or isn't fair, within the fights. Asking for everyone to just have a little fun, here, and try to play your battles to the stats you chose, to keep things interesting. And this isn't 'character RP', so play yourselves - well, your _dream_ selves, anyway. Act like yourself. If you have problems with certain things, in your lucids, acknowledge them in battle. If you are familiar with any particular dream strengths you have, acknowledge these, too. Also, don't be afraid to try something new. Expand your mind a little, and throw some crazy moves out there. The stats will be there to give us all an idea of how successful your attack or defense will be against the other person. 

I think a fun part of this is that it is not only flexing our RP and writing skills, but potentially, our dreaming skills, too. Thinking of ways to get out of the battle situations could very well open ourselves to new techniques and ideas to try, while lucid dreaming. It's another reason I thought it better to keep this as a "play as yourself" battle game, instead of having characters. I'm pretty interested to see whether or not these battles, or the content within them, work their way into our dreams.

As far as the environment, I would say whomever is having a challenge issued to them, has the advantage of picking the environment. The catch is, the battlefield has to be a place that the defender _has actually dreamed about_ (even better, if the place has to be mentioned in the person's journal  :vicious: ). That defender can then completely set up the scene, and mention any obstacles or whatever, during the first post.

Of course, there should also be judges, who will keep track of fight progress, and chime in on any disputes between whether or not a move or reaction was logical, given the stats and situation. Will figure all that out, later. Like I said, this was just an idea. Thought I'd throw it out there, and see what you all thought.  :Thinking:

----------


## Siиdяed

Good to see you active here again, O.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thanks, man.  :vicious:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Still working out some ideas for this. For those who aren't really all that familiar with text-based combat, here's a pretty good reference:

T1 Rules and Guidelines for the Modern Day Role Player

Ideally, the style being used with this would be T1MP (scroll down to style restrictions, in the link above^). 

Magic is kind of a tricky thing to govern, in these types of bouts. I've been thinking of the best way to do it fairly, so anyone else is free to chime in, on how they thing this system could be improved:

All abilities, 1-20, you can do Basic magic attacks with. These are smaller scale attacks, and may not cause much more damage than a melee attack. They can be executed without taking a post/turn to prep them. They can be used on the fly, at any time in battle. Generally, these effects are no bigger than the person performing them. Throwing small fireballs; lifting a TV with telekinesis; shooting electricity out of your hands; all of those would be basic attacks. 

Abilities 11-20 also allow you Advanced moves, which must be prepped for 1-turn. They are much stronger attacks, and generally much bigger. Calling huge bolts of lightning down from the skies; ripping off a section of highway and throwing it at your opponent; a fireball the size of a bus; bringing large objects to life; etc, are all examples of advanced magic. 

Any 'enhancing' abilities that stay with the characters, like superspeed; body morphing; super strength; etc. must be prepped for one turn, since they could be so advantageous, in the long run. After that initial prep, the skill is invoked, and they don't have to prep anymore unless their concentration is broken (i.e.; in a position where it would be illogical to assume they could keep the skill going) and they lose the skill during the fight. We may incorporate the 11-20 stat thing with this, somehow, as well. Maybe make it to where 11-20 rated enhancing abilities last longer or something. Dunno.

If the ability is a direct heavy attack (energy blasts, pyro-attacks, etc.), and the opponent plans on blocking on parrying an attack with a force of their own, they must use at least the same amount of prepping lines of text that the attacker did to execute his move, in order to defend (so if you are blocking a Heavy attack, you have to be in a situation where you could logically build up a defense against it - probably with one of your own heavy skills - or else you have to concede the hit.

Thinking of maybe a sort of point system for this, too. Something like bouts being set to either 5 or 10 hits, before a winner is declared (provided you don't execute a move that completely subdues the opponent), and maybe limited basic attacks to one point, and advanced attacks to 2. I dunno. 

Still brainstorming. May throw out a demo battle soon...

----------


## Hukif

This is a pretty awesome idea! "subscribes"

Had someting similar going on a few years back in another forum, the basic rules were no god-mods, only three lucid powers/battle (So there were no restrictions), the mod of the fight would choose both the location and any other alternate rules (Like no using hostages), then we would fight it out in chat and the mod of the fight would decide who did better/won if there was no consensus between the players; of course this was not RP oriented.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thanks, Hukif! Yeah, I used to do a lot of RP in Yahoo!, ages ago, which kind of went the same way (but was more RP-oriented, of course). It was definitely one of my favorite hobbies, at the time. Haha. Just trying to keep some of that flair going, around here, because it can be so much fun when people get involved in it. I'm really trying to keep some dream-like elements built into the framework of the game, so I think letting one of the dreamers choose (and describe) the setting from one of their previous dreams could work. And sense scenery often changes, both people can write in different elements of the landscape, while their going throughout the battle, but can't, say, write about something just 'being there', in the middle of another person's attack or defense, in an attempt to influence the outcome of the move. But passively writing about things in the background (even if in order to take advantage of them, later), would be allowed.

And yeah, most of this is (hopefully) gonna work itself out through logic, between the players. Judges (maybe we'll assign some), ideally, should play as minimal a role as possible, but should always be able to lend an impartial decision on a call that both players simply can't agree on.  :smiley: 

Also, if anybody else has any other suggestions, ideas, or just think something needs to be changed, feel free to chime in!

----------


## AURON

I'd say the point pool should be maxed out at 210 since that's where you're at. I know there are some BAMFs out there who probably could have all upper teens, close to twenties...but for stats sake, it would even think out a bit better.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I'd say the point pool should be maxed out at 210 since that's where you're at. I know there are some BAMFs out there who probably could have all upper teens, close to twenties...but for stats sake, it would even think out a bit better.



Yeah, they will stay just that even distribution, between 1-20 (if you are meaning the ability stats), but what can change is just the _order_ in which you have them listed. So, essentially, you can't go above the number that's already set, but you can find some skills to be stronger than others, over time.

----------


## dakotahnok

*I like this idea, it looks like you put a lot of thought into it.*

----------


## Ezpata

Consider me signed up.  With enough thought, interest, and maybe a little pixie dust, we can make this happen.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Nice! Thanks, guys!  ::cheers:: 

Also, for anyone who may be new to turn-based text battles, here's a link to the main thread for the Matrix Spars a few of us were doing, awhile ago. It should help you get a flavor for how the fights play out, though some rules and elements will be changed, to suit the format we're going for, here:

Matrix RP - "This Is A Sparring Program..." *INTRODUCTION AND DISCUSSION*

OP is more RP specific. Battle list starts on post #2.

----------


## Ezpata

Hard to believe something so cool died.  Talking of the Matrix RP.

Now I want to get this started even more!  And I know I want to fight Hukif.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

I believe the basics are pretty much covered. Might have to get a practice fight going on, just to work out the kinks and see if there is anything else that definitely needs to be thought of. Anybody want to go a practice round? Maybe first to 3 points?  :Boxing: 

This won't count for anything, of course. Just a way to flesh out the way the fighting style will flow, and how efficient the points/stats/powers system will go. Who wants to be my guinea pig??  :vicious:

----------


## Ametam

Ill be a guinea pig!  ::D: 


Flight - 20

Telekinesis - 11

Energy Blasts - 10

Fire Manipulation - 18

Earth/Landscape Manipulation - 1

Water Manipulation - 16

Air Manipulation - 2

Electricity Manipulation - 17

Gravity Manipulation (non-flight) - 3

Shape-Shifting - 4

Phasing/Intangibility - 9

Summoning People - 6

Summoning Objects - 8

Super human strength - 12

Invulnerability - 19

Super speed - 7

Hand-to-Hand Combat - 13

Firearms - 14

Miscellaneous Magic - 5

Teleportation – 15

Offensive Control-2
Defensive Control-1
Awareness-4
clarity- 3

----------


## tom32

I SHALL BE A TESTING PIG OR SOMETHING AS WELL. 


Flight - 17

Telekinesis - 19

Energy Blasts - 1

Fire Manipulation - 1

Earth/Landscape Manipulation - 1

Water Manipulation - 5

Air Manipulation - 2

Electricity Manipulation - 14

Gravity Manipulation (non-flight) - 2

Shape-Shifting - 5

Phasing/Intangibility - 1

Summoning People - 1

Summoning Objects - 9

Super human strength - 1

Invulnerability - 5

Super speed - 2

Hand-to-Hand Combat - 15

Firearms - 2

Miscellaneous Magic - 1

Teleportation – 1

Offensive Control-4
Defensive Control-3
Awareness-2
clarity- 1

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Nice.  :vicious:  
Test round, coming up shortly...

----------


## Ametam

Test Fight 1. AustralianFire Vs Oneironaut 

Setting: Gerringong, NSW, Australia

Current Condition:



^ Overview of the town

Gerringong shops - Google Maps - Google maps view of the town 


Gerringong shops - Google Maps - Fern Street, Facing South

Gerringong shops - Google Maps - Same location as ^, except facing north

Gerringong shops - Google Maps - Corner Of bridges Road, South End of Werri Beach, Facing North

Gerringong shops - Google Maps - The Palm Street Roundabout, Facing South, Town center up the top of hill

Gerringong shops - Google Maps - The Palm Street Roundabout, Facing East, Beach Down The bottom of the hill

http://g.co/maps/ku8q9 The Palm Street Roundabout, Facing North, Highway this way

Gerringong shops - Google Maps - The Palm Tree Roundabout, Facing West, Football Oval this Way.

Gerringong shops - Google Maps - Geering Street, Facing East, Beach this Way.

Gerringong shops - Google Maps - Boat Harbor, Facing East, Pool located here

Gerringong shops - Google Maps - Fern Street, Facing North, Shops In View

(It would be a good Idea to keep the overview of Gerringong in a Separate Tab)

Weather:Sunny, No Wind 
Time: 12pm Monday 
Tempature: 24 degrees Celsius
Crowds: Not Crowded, but people Still around
Objects Scattered about**:
A Large Gatling Gun located at the Oval
Several Cars Parked Along the Highway ready to be used
Two underwater Chests, Hidden at both Boat harbor and Werri beach, contents and Exact location not known
Lead Shield Located in the bank

I Am Currently Standing on the pedestrian Crossing located at the first two pictures. I am just wearing Casuals, consisting of Long black pants, A Teal colored T-Shirt, No Shoes and some Aviator sunglasses. I look around and observe the area. There is a young couple in their earlier twenties entering the bank. A older 40 year old Man is walking south past the surf shop and bakery. Across the road there is a Mother with her three young children at the park. The kids look to be around the ages of 3,5,7 and totally enjoying themselves. There is currently No cars in the street, except for one Mazada 3 Parked in the car park. I look around, waiting for my Opponent........

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Oneironaut takes a good, long look around him. He was in unfamiliar territory. Still unused to this whole 'Shared Dreaming' thing, he brings his fingers up to the side of him, brushing them along the wall and taking in the texture. it felt real. Even for a shared dream with his opponent, the environment is extremely convincing. He isn't quite accustomed to - or comfortable with - the idea of being drawn into someone else's dreamworld, but he knows that this is what he was going to have to do, to survive this battles, ahead. Eyeballing AustralianFire, he steps forward, away from the stone wall, and a little bit closer to the crosswalk, his eyes giving a shift about the vicinity, trying to get a handle on where all of the bystanding dream characters where. It doesn't matter too much though, he knows, for this is a dream, and the characters around the fighters could be here the one moment, and gone the next.

He wears a pair of baggy blue jeans, a black, collared Polo shirt, and a white Atlanta Braves hat, turned to 5 o'clock. Grinning, he gives a slight nod of his head in approval to AustralianFire, taking in the vivid imagery around him. "Nice place you got here," he laughs, actually a bit impressed at how clear the environment was to him. "So I know there was another one of us...?" He looks around for Tom, discretely scoping the area for any loose weapons, as well.

----------


## tom32

Walking from behind a car of some sort, Aaron Scopes the area for any possible threats (And yes, My IRL name is Aaron.) Seeing a quite tall man, He wears a pair of jeans, a shirt, And a Hat. "Hey you, Where the bloody hell Am I? And I want answers, Right now." Giving a glare at This unknown man.
Running his hands across this man's neck, He finds that it feels quite stable. This place felt new, He had never been here before.
He sits on the ground, gesturing for Oneironaut to sit down, too.

He has a Suit on. (http://www.ralphlauren.com/graphics/...d_v360x480.jpg) A pair of sneakers, And a small watch on his right arm, He does not bother to check it.

----------


## Ametam

I clasp my hands together and crack my knuckles, followed by cracking my neck. I look around and observe that I am right in between One and Aaron. I need to relocate. I observe the top of the town hall as a good place to be, and could gain a height advantage. I Crouch down and Leap on top of the town hall. I spin around quickly and quickly launch two Fire balls at One and Aaron, however I wasn't paying too much attention to Aim. Rather just trying to startle the two. I Don't wait to see the results as I just crouch down on the roof out of immediate sight.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Oneironaut smiles, watching Aaron sit down upon the concrete. His head then shakes from left to right, and back, silently declining the invitation for him to do the same. "I believe this is..." He raises a hand, pointing over toward Afire with his index finger. "..._his_ dream." His eyes wander around him, then, taking in the environment, wondering just what the significance of this town was, and why AustralianFire might have dreamed about it. He's apparently ready to get this parted started, though, flexing his fingers in and out of fists while scanning about the area, before turning back to glance toward AFire. Oneironaut watches the other dreamer rise quickly into the air and make his way to the top of the town hall building, in front of which Aaron was seated, rather nonchalantly. 

Not quite sure of which one of them is going to attack first, Oneironaut rearranges his stance so that his left side faces the town hall. Far from one to underestimate anyone, his eyes shift from person to person, looking for any sort of telegraphed movements. Even as AFire lands on the roof of the building, the tension doesn't necessarily seem all _that_ thick, however...that is, until AFire quickly spins around, two fireballs screaming out from his position. For just one moment, Oneironaut gets the chance to see that not both of the fireballs are headed toward him. One is angled almost straight down, toward the place where Aaron had just planted himself. It is now the _other_ fireball, that calls for his attention.

It isn't too big to dodge, though. Oneironaut spins clockwise, his lead, left foot anchored to the stone sidewalk beneath him, rotating his body on an axis and out of the direct line of the fireball's fire. The incendiary projectile slams to the ground, behind him, splattering like napalm up the side of the wall where he had just been standing, moments ago. Like neon paint against a hard, white canvas, some of the fire splashes back outward in a wave, droplets of red-hot light falling upon the tree next to him, gradually setting it ablaze.

With the rotation of his spin, wasting no time at all, Oneironaut plants both feet now, holding out his palms in front of him and taking visual aim upon a 4-Door sedan parked on the street, in front of him. He imagines himself being connected, mentally, with the vehicle, his hands guiding him at a distance, as if he's actually grabbing onto the vehicle with his fingers. In his mind's eye, he begins to lift the car from the ground with his invisible hands. With some small, but quite apparent, degree of concentration, he takes a telekinetic hold upon the car, and it begins to gently ascend from its parking spot, to about three feet in the air.. His eyes sweep from the car, to Aaron, checking his position for the moment, to see how he reacted to the fireball, but then they slide directly back up toward AustralianFire, still perched on the roof. Holding the vehicle in midair, with his mind, ready to use it as a weapon, at a moment's notice, he fixes his gaze to AFire's movements, watching for any signs of an oncoming follow-up attack.

[Aside:
So, since the telekinetic attack has been prepped in this post - and I wasn't able to just defend/counter attack - this car will hit for 2 points, if I'm able to actually hit someone with it. Lol. That's much easier said than done, though.  :tongue2: ]

----------


## tom32

Noticing the incoming fireball, Aaron tracks it with his eyes, starting to dive left of it, left hand being thrust down, right hand out towards the ground, incase he hits the ground. He lands, but falls over in the process. "Hey you, Watch your fucking aim!"
Getting up, he sticks his hands out towards the car he was hiding behind just minutes ago, starting to get a mental grip on it, his heart beating ever faster. "Lets pound this dickhead." (Also, if it hits anybody, *ONE* damage.)

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

[Aside:
Ok, one of the things we will have to establish is a limited amount of text for prepping magic, which I hinted at, in the opening posts, but we didn't really set the limit for. These fights are going to encourage detail, so we are going to at least have a minimum line count for prepping magic (so that someone who writes out a very detailed attack is not going to be trumped by someone writing an attack with just a couple of lines. So, we have to set a base). I would think that prepping something that's going to take two hits should take at least, like, what, 15 lines? (Breaks down into like 3 paragraphs of 5 lines or more, which isn't too bad.) That way, if someone is going to defend against it, their post has to be just as detailed (15 lines or more). Then, when it comes to attacking and defending, a detailed attack must be met with an equally detailed defense, in order to withstand it. 

So, Tom, I would say ad a bit more detail to that prep, if you want it to take 2 points.   :Thinking: 

(If you can't edit it, now that I've posted something, let me know, and I'll help you edit it.)]

----------


## tom32

Fine, It shall be 1 point.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Well, you erased your attack, so if you still want to write some extra paragraphs on your next post, I guess that will work.

Remember: a weak attack can be prepped and launched (attacked) in the same post. A strong attack has to use a post to prep it, _without_ actually attacking with it.

Back to Aus's turn.

----------


## Ametam

I see Both Fireballs missed completely , and they didn't even stun the enemy's. I notice One's Concentration on the car and see Aaron telepathic concentration as well. My thoughts are racing, should i defend or should I quick counter attack?  I decide defense is the best option to go for. I think about my invisibility in the dream scene. "this is just a dream, nothing can hurt me" "That car isn't real, it is light as foam" "Nothing here can hurt me" I start pumping myself, i have to make myself believe that i am truly invincible. I pinch myself up, and it doesn't hurt at all. I stay in my crouched position, eyes quickly flicking between One and Aaron. I can't tell who they are gonna aim for, so I keep a close eye on both of them. I am Extremely pumped, and Ready to take on any object that comes flying towards me.

Hows that for a defensive build up?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Not too bad, but here's something that we'll have to clear up, for the rules: In most paragraph RP, there is a set minimum number of lines or paragraphs that magic prep has to be, which promotes creativity. I was thinking of setting it to 15 lines (which, depending on how you divvy them up, could be three good paragraphs of 5 lines...not _too_ demanding), but I'm thinking of just letting that be something that the fighters agree upon, before-hand. That count should start at the first sentence of your actual prep, and go until the last sentence in which the magic is ready to be used. However many lines of text (in the post window) that the rules are set for magic prep, both the person attacking and the person defending have to match or exceed.

For the sake of this test match, lets do, say, 10 lines? (Yeah?) Not too much detail, but enough to get a good story out of it?

We can let this turn go by, though, without worrying about fixing anything. Let's just pretend there are 10 full lines in your prep, and go from there. It's just something that needs to be set to a specific level, for the future.

Also, this is where stats are starting to come into play.  :vicious: 

Aus, since my offensive control is at a 3, and your defensive control is at a 1, you still definitely don't want to get hit with this car, if I swing it at you. Haha. How do we set this into the rules, though? Should we say that, since you prepped, it would only hit for 1 point? That would make sense to me. However, if you get hit with it, you would have to consider the differences of our stats, in writing out what kind of pain/damage it would do to you, I would think. 

Does that seem logical?  :Thinking: 

In addition to that, Auron and I were having a conversation about time manipulation, in chat, last night, and I'd like to get others' opinions. He'd brought up using time manipulation, which was something I'd thought about for a little while. I had concluded that time manipulation (which might fall under Miscellaneous Magic, for the sake of simplicity) shouldn't be allowed, because it's something that is very difficult to do without seeming as just a cheap way of getting out of a hit. It's just something that's hard to do, fairly. But what do you all think of this? Any ideas are welcome, if there are any as to how something like that could be explained in the rules, as being possible with some sort of limitations.

I'll be back with my RP post in a little bit...
(By the way, once we get the rules and format all worked out, all of the fights, from here on, will have their own threads. This thread can remain as the thread to do all Out of Character (or anything that doesn't have to do with the actual fight texts, themselves) talking. We're just putting them all in one place, for now.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Oneironaut watches Aaron lift the car as well, wondering just how good the man might be with his skills. He waited for just a moment, watching Aaron with his direct gaze, but trying to keep at least a little attention aimed up high, at the other man, who was standing on top of the town hall roof. Oneironaut's body suddenly twists, and he winds himself up like a pitcher. Quickly, he plants his left foot and swings his right arm around, in an overhand throw gesture. The car he had been holding onto rockets away from its position, and rotates while it flies directly toward Aaron, who is still not but a few yards away. Oneironaut's intention was to attack Aaron while he was concentrating on lifting the car, wondering, himself, whether the man would be able to avoid it and keep the other vehicle afloat.

Tossed like a Matchbox car, the 4 door vehicle strikes the ground once with the tail end, causing the entire vehicle to spin even faster and wilder. It moves in with a force that would surely crush his opponents dream body. Even more perilous is the fact that, upon hitting the ground, the fuel tank had ruptured, and there is now a steady stream of gasoline jetting out of the whirling car, just waiting for the slightest spark, with which to be ignited. It doesn't help that Aaron is still standing quite close to where AusFire's fireball had struck the ground, a small gathering of residual flames still dancing over the concrete, a few mere feet away. Oneironaut's attack takes less than a second, and by the looks of things, the spinning geyser of fuel should be set to reach the flames, right around the moment the car, itself, reaches Aaron. 

'_This_,' Oneironaut thinks to himself, '..._should be quite the spectacle_...'

----------


## Hukif

Oh I has ideas on time manipulation!

In fact, I was thinking when reading the thread "If that were me, I would be able to pull only 2 fireballs and be energy depleted" so what about making those too strong spells be limited by either mana or a set number of uses? Though mana is easier since then you can make the mana-use bound to the event, like "sure you can send a fireball back in time, but can't stop a nuclear explosion with it" or something.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Hmm. I will give it some thought. A mana-like system could work for heavy attacks. Would have to try to make it into a more dream-related name/attribute, I think.  :Thinking:

----------


## Hukif

Hm... lets use the greek word for energy? Energos? Or someone can try and fuse Energos and Oneiro... good luck with that one though, seems really hard to me <.<

----------


## Ametam

> Also, this is where stats are starting to come into play. 
> 
> Aus, since my offensive control is at a 3, and your defensive control is at a 1, you still definitely don't want to get hit with this car, if I swing it at you. Haha. How do we set this into the rules, though? Should we say that, since you prepped, it would only hit for 1 point? That would make sense to me. However, if you get hit with it, you would have to consider the differences of our stats, in writing out what kind of pain/damage it would do to you, I would think. 
> 
> Does that seem logical?



I was thinking something Different. 

Since My Invulnerability is at 19, with a bit of prep I should be able to block off most things, however since my defensive control is 1, I wouldn't be able to do some things next turn.

Eg/ Instead of throwing the car at Aaron, you threw it at me. It was a direct hit. I blocked it without receiving any damage, However I have been stunned. I have lost my invulnerability and would have To Prep to use it again. If Aaron attacked me as well, i would then be susceptible to damaging attacks. My Next turn I can not use any Prep Dream skills, and can not launch any harmful attacks

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Hm... lets use the greek word for energy? Energos? Or someone can try and fuse Energos and Oneiro... good luck with that one though, seems really hard to me <.<



Maybe it could be like a "Lucidity" gauge? You know; whenever you run out, you forget that you are dreaming, lose all powers of control, and are pretty much left as a human person. You'll still be able to use any weapons lying around, though. So you'll basically be your regular self, fighting superhumans. Haha.







> I was thinking something Different. 
> 
> Since My Invulnerability is at 19, with a bit of prep I should be able to block off most things, however since my defensive control is 1, I wouldn't be able to do some things next turn.
> 
> Eg/ Instead of throwing the car at Aaron, you threw it at me. It was a direct hit. I blocked it without receiving any damage, However I have been stunned. I have lost my invulnerability and would have To Prep to use it again. If Aaron attacked me as well, i would then be susceptible to damaging attacks. My Next turn I can not use any Prep Dream skills, and can not launch any harmful attacks



So, you wouldn't actually take any points off, but you would have to describe the effect it had on you, in your next turn, rendering you temporarily unable to attack/defend. I like it!  ::thumbup::

----------


## ooflendoodle

Oof lazily looked up, it was a nice sunny day, almost perfect, but there was no breeze, odd. Why had he woken up anyways? He began to reality check but then saw something quite interesting, a ball of fire. Noticing this really shocked him into awareness, and he sat upright fingering his trusty, red handled, three inch, black steel pocket knife. The attack was aimed no where near him and he thought he saw something at the Town Hall but couldn't tell, he watched as a car was flung straight at the town hall, "What the heck" he said a bit loudly, then began walking towards the scene of the fight, wanting to see more, when something caught his attention, a glimmer under the water. He was already at the beach so he began walking towards the water. The oddest thing happened though, he felt almost a mental itch, there was something important he needed to realize, but he couldn't figure it out, there seemed to be numbers, around twenty of them randomly pooping into his head but he couldn't make sense of those either. "Why do I have a bow with poison tipped arrows on them?"

(I thought I would join in when I gained lucidity but if I can't join late that's cool, I'll write myself out.)

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Heh. I appreciate that you wanna participate, ooflendoodle.  ::wink:: 

However, at the moment, we are just kind of testing the system out, and aren't taking any more fighters. Once we get the RP officially up and running, we'll be letting everyone start creating threads for their individual fights. Right now, we're just testing out the format, though.  :smiley:

----------


## Hukif

For the lucidity gauge, would that make it a rule that lucidity = no powers? Considering there are some people who say they are stronger non-lucid than lucid.

----------


## ooflendoodle

As he walked towards the water everything began to get misty and colorless. "What's goi-" but he had already woken up.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> For the lucidity gauge, would that make it a rule that lucidity = no powers? Considering there are some people who say they are stronger non-lucid than lucid.



That's a good point, and one I didn't think about. Yes, losing all points on that gauge would make someone just 'his/herself,' without having any special dream powers.

----------


## Ametam

|-1-|-2-|-3-|-4-|-5-|-6-|-7-|-8-|-9-|-10-|-11-|-12-|-13-|-14-|-15-|-16-|-17-|-18-|-19-|-L-|

I watch Oneironaut and Aaron carefully, they are both concentrating on the car. Oneironaut then suddenly throws the car towards me and Aaron. I brace myself and ready for the impact of the car. But One wasn't aiming for me, he was going for Aaron

The car rockets towards Aaron, the fuel tank rupturing and spilling Petrol everywhere. Some of the petrol lands on my previous Fireball. The petrol catches fire, and starts spurting towards the car at an incredibly fast rate. Aaron Attempts to jump out of the way, but he is too late. The car slams into him, just as the fire reaches the main petrol tank. The car explodes into a huge ball of fire. Debris Fly all over the place. I feel the heat wave encompass me, It feels uncomfortable. The dream Characters around are in utter shock. They scream and panic and run away. Several Spot fires have started around the place, a few them on the town hall. Aaron is nowhere in sight, he must have woken up.

I am worried about the building catching ablaze, so I leap into the air. I head west out towards the highway. I am flying pretty fast 80km per hour. I can feel the cool breeze in my hair as I fly towards the cars parked along the highway. It only takes a few seconds to reach the highway. I fly around 20 meters above the cars, observing which one to pick. I look up towards the Main street, I can not see Oneironaut as of yet. I take a closer look at the cars. I notice a beautiful Dark Grey, right hand drive Aston Martin Db9. I land right next it to, Open the door and hop in. I Start the car, stick it in drive, release the hand brake, and plant my foot on the accelerator, just as my favorite song "Only for the weak" by In flames starts playing on the radio.

-1 Point
|-1-|-2-|-3-|-4-|-5-|-6-|-7-|-8-|-9-|-10-|-11-|-12-|-13-|-14-|-15-|-16-|-17-|-18-|-L-|-20-|

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

A mischeivous grain sprawls across Oneironaut's face, his eyes widening with reverie while he watches the vehicle explode upon impact. The flaming vehicle crashes into Aaron at full speed, leaving nothing but a trail of blood and searing metal debris, on its way to the wall of the town hall that the man had been seated in front of. The wreckage smashes into the closest window, quite the beautiful chorus of shatter glass accompanying the low-end boom of a second, subsequent, explosion. 

That's one down. (For those who may not know, Tom32 has left and is not coming back to finish the fight. I have been talking with AusFire in chat, and we're trying to refine the point system a little bit, as far as what hits do what damage, and how to guage the whole lucidity/energy thing, so you might see a few changes, here and there, over the course of the fight.) By the time Oneironaut can turn his attetion back to his 'one-to-go', AustralianFire had already taken off, small groups of pedestrian dream characters scattering at the intense crash. He focuses his mind upon his own form, feeling a tingling numbness spread through him while he dissociates his mental self from the illusion of pavement beneath the feet of his dream body. Slowly, he rises, levitating off of the ground and into the air. His eyes cut off to the west, tracing a mental track through the sky, toward the horizon where AusFire had just faded from sight. 

Shortly after taking the moment to decided whether or not he wanted to follow - always wary of being led into a trap, Oneironaut not fighting gained greater altitude and rocketed off in the same direction, the simulated wind resistence of the dream world screaming in his ears. He'd seen how fast Aus had flown, so he hurried to match his pace, his eyes scanning far ahead of his position. After a few short moments, his eyes catch down at ground level; a familiar figure ducking quickly into a gorgeous, grey coupe. From the distance, he can't quite tell if it's one of those new Jags, or an Aston Martin. It's damn nice, though... Whatever the case, Oneironaut swoops in low, still speeding through the air, but now just a few yards over the street, quickly moving to close the distance between himself and Aus's getaway car, from behind.


=============
-1 lucidity point for flight

[Energy: 20]
[Lucidity: 19]

----------


## Ametam

My Car skids off at an incredibly fast rate. Within seconds I am flying down south at 130km/h, and still getting faster. I look in my rear view mirror, and see Oneironaut flying behind me. I know the corner is coming up quick that I have to turn down. I push out my mind and grab hold of the car. I can feel the car revving, the pistons turning, the speakers booming. I mentally turn up the radio to max volume, hoping One will hear it. I have become one with the car. I see the corner ahead, I am going 170km/h. I telepathically pick the car off the ground and rotate it and place it back down with me still inside. The Tires re-grip the road and skid off down Belinda Street. I try to keep a look out for One but its hard to see where he is. I Hold my telepathic connection with the car, and can see Rollings road ahead. Again I pick the car of the ground and rotate it, flying up Rowlins Road. I narrowly miss a Dream character kid running across the Road. I take my foot off the accelerator. I pick up the car mentally one more time, and dump it on the oval (Gerry Emery Reserve). Right next to the Gatling gun.

I dive out of the Car and pick up the Gatling gun. I throw it up the roof of the car and put my hands on the trigger, swiveling around to check where One is, fingers ready to shoot......

=============
-1 lucidity point for Telepathic connection with car

Energy [20]
Lucidity [18]

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Oneironaut smiles into the oncoming wind, streaming through the air toward AusFire's car, which he'd come to realize is an Aston Martin. The sound of the music has long-since reached his ears, and he gives a subtle shake of his head at his opponent, thinking that the young man is enjoying himself just a little too much in this dream. Oneironaut knows that he's going to have to turn up the heat, for his adversary to take him seriously. After all, who takes their opponent seriously, in a dream? 

Stunned pedestrians watch in awe as Oneironaut soars down the street, just a few short feet over the tops of the cars in traffic. He speeds passed them like a low-flying jet, nearing the roaring roadster before him. Oneironaut knows that now would be as good a time as any to take a shot, since AusFire is somewhat 'stuck' in his vehicle, and his movements should be somewhat limited. Closing in on the Aston, Oneironaut - having been flying Superman style - now brings both fists back near his sides, drawing kinetic energy from within his center and imagining it pumping into his hands, like pulsing swells of rushing water through a pair hoses. His fists tighten - eyes focused on his target, taking care not to lose sight of it, in the chaotic fray of the other cars that were swerving to get out of AusFire's way. More and more energy he gathers, knowing that he will have to make a blast big enough for AusFire to have trouble steering clear of. All he needs is just a few more moments to line up his shot...

Without warning, though, AusFire's car levitates a few feet from the ground, rotates itself to negotiate a seemingly-impossible turn, and then slams back down onto the street, tires peeling themselves around the corner and struggling to keep the vehicle on the road. Surprised by this, Oneironaut decides to let the kinetic energy continue to build in his hands. Sparkling bursts of crackling, yellow light trail out behind his clenched fists as curiousity sets in. Just where was this joker going? Gracefully, he rounds the corner, seeing that AusFire is no longer on this cross-street, neither. Obviously, he'd made another quick turn, but which way? Skid marks in the intersection told the tale, and Oneironaut rounded another curve after them, still in flight. Yet another set of skid marks veer around another approaching corner, and O follows suit, rounding this corner as well, only to find himself staring down the barrel of a gatling gun. 

Preparing for a barrage of bullets, Oneironaut quickly arcs his flight-path slightly upward, still heading in the same direction as the hunkered-down AusFire, but quickly gaining altitude. He relenquishes control of his own flight, using the new upward momentum to continue to propel him on the same trajectory, knowing that his quick change in direction should make him harder to hit. Now soaring upwards at a 70-degree angle, maybe two dozen feet in the air, Oneironaut's path is likely to take him up and over AusFire's car - assuming he isn't shot out of the air, on the way. Both glowing arms now raise up above him, palms shimmering with yellow light as they cross over his head. The word "Masenko........." explodes from his throat, beginning to call out the name of his next move before using it.

================
-1 Point for Flight
-1 Point to prep Ki energy

[Energy: 20]
[Lucidity: 17]

----------


## Ametam

I know I don't have much time before Oneironaut reaches my position, a few seconds maybe. I Look for a Lock-On Button on the Gatling gun "It  should be here somewhere" I think to myself. Underneath the gun Is a little red button, with the words "lock-on" Stamped Across it. I hit it. The gun starts swiveling on its own 360 degree axis, completely on its own accord. I then concentrate on my fist, imagining it been as hard as lead, incredibly strong. I focus my thoughts on it. I then Raise me fist and look towards A corner of the base of the gun. I bring my fist down strait into the base, it makes a dint in the car. I hit the other three corners of the gun base. I grab the roof of the car and stretch it over the top. It looks like one of the worst welding joints you can do. "Close enough" I think to myself. 

The gun Suddenly Swivels Around to the South-West. The Gun starts pumping out bullets at a rate of knots. I look and watch A barrage Of bullets Fly up Strait towards One's position, I notice his hands glowing with yellow light. I jump off the roof of the car and jump into the drivers seat, I do not want to be in the position when One Let's his powered up attack off. As I close the door I hear One Scream "Masenko......" I plant my foot on the accelerator, hoping that this Car can get out of the way before All hell Breaks Loose. 

================
-1 Point for creating Lock On
-1 Point For Shoddy welding

[Energy: 20]
[Lucidity: 16]

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

After not much more than a moment, Oneironaut is upon his opponent, swooping high above the car just as the compound muzzle of the mounted machine gun begins to spin. Hundreds of two-foot flames spit out of the powerful weapon's main barrel, chasing every bullet before dissipating into the air. Oneironaut doesn't find himself worried, in the least. He has no time for worries, at this particular moment. He is thinking but one thing, and one thing only...

_'This shot better count...'_

In one, literally blinding moment, his hands extend in front of him, fingers splayed, hands still one behind the other with his palms facing AusFire's would-be getaway car. His booming verbal command ends with "...HAAAAAAAAAAA!!!" just as a magnificent yellow light surges outwards from his palms, so bright that it fought with the sun over supremacy of space around him. From the center of this wild, searing flash of energy, a single, directed beam is propelled, firing down at an angle, toward the gatling gun turret on the top of the vehicle. The beam, itself, is quite monstrous, formed into a fat bulb of light at the end of a growing trail of nearly white-hot ki that traces back to its base at the point where his extended hands meet. 

The bullets from the machine gun hardly stood a chance. The deadly metal tips turn red, upon colliding with the heat of the oncoming energy wave, and they are thrown harmlessly off their courses, in succession, during the luminescent death ray's journey down toward it's intended target. The gun continues to fire away, though, despite that Oneironaut's oncoming ki blast is blocking him from the line of fire and eating up all of the bullets, on its way down toward the car. The prepped energy of Oneironaut's Masenko attack faced no resistance, upon its path. There was nothing to slow it down, and it was fired with all the resolve of a rocket propelled grenade, packing a punch that would surely blow the vehicle to dust. Even with all its horses, it would be a stretch to imagine that the car could peel off the line with enough acceleration to avoid being blown to hell, because this beam was a speeding missile from the air, and it was set to make a very, _very_ big boom. It seemed to him, that AusFire had made a grave mistake, in deciding to drive his way out, having confined himself to the car.

Oneironaut's inertia carries his body in a high arc, gravity beginning to set back in and gradually pull him down toward the earth while he still surges forward through the air, 'dead' bullets flinging out in all directions, below him. He tucks and rolls in an acrobatic fashion, looking as if on the tail in of a journey out of a cannon. From what he can gather of his orientation, his speed and trajectory has taken him well up and over AusFire's car - which is probably now having an up-close and personal meeting with O's energy blast - and he will soon be set to land on the street, a few safe yards in front of where the car _should probably_ be, after getting blasted.

========================
-1 Heavy Magic Attack

[Energy: 20]
[Lucidity: 16]

(I think you might be in trouble on this one, man.  :Shades wink: )

----------


## Ametam

The Car Skids on the Grass, the tires Aren't gaining Any grip. I Panic. There would be no Way I could get me and the car out of this explosion Alive. I Make A split Second Decision. I Make A water Field around me. Just enough to Cover my body. If I Had more prep Time I could have saved the car.I brace for impact. A massive Heat Wave from One's attack Takes Up the Entire car. Everything Bursts into Flames. I hold onto My Water Field, Trying My Hardest Not be over come by the fire. The Heat Is intense. I look around in the fire, the seat i am sitting on is burning up. The windows On the car are blown outwards. The Entire Dash Board is on The fire. The Gatling Gun has stopped Firing, presumably in flames. Molten Metal Is dripping Next to and On me. The Whole Entire Car is completely Destroyed. The heat starts dying Down. I am Still somehow managing to hold onto the water Shield. I am in complete survival Mode, complete concentration on the water field. I look around for One. He is hovering over to the left of the wreck of the car. I hope the flames Mask The fact I am still Inside the car.

========================
-5 for Heavy energy attack against me
-1 for hydrokinesis

Energy [15]
Lucidity [15]
(I think that is how the energy bar works?)

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> ========================
> -5 for Heavy energy attack against me
> -1 for hydrokinesis
> 
> Energy [15]
> Lucidity [15]
> (I think that is how the energy bar works?)



Hmm. Pretty much. Originally, I was thinking that heavy attacks could take 2 points from your opponent instead of 1, but starting at 20, the matches might take a really long time. Lol. Let's leave heavy attacks at 5 for now, and maybe regular attacks hit for 2? 

Also, that blast would have been more like a missile slamming into the car and blowing it up. Since my energy blast had a full prep behind it, the water shield wouldn't have been able to withstand it. I'd think you'd have to RP some damage in there, because that would have _hurt_! Haha.  ::wink:: 

Yes? No?

----------


## Ametam

> Hmm. Pretty much. Originally, I was thinking that heavy attacks could take 2 points from your opponent instead of 1, but starting at 20, the matches might take a really long time. Lol. Let's leave heavy attacks at 5 for now, and maybe regular attacks hit for 2? 
> 
> Also, that blast would have been more like a missile slamming into the car and blowing it up. Since my energy blast had a full prep behind it, the water shield wouldn't have been able to withstand it. I'd think you'd have to RP some damage in there, because that would have _hurt_! Haha. 
> 
> Yes? No?



Well I took into account that that blast would have done significant damage. If I wasn't able to put up a little water barricade I would be dead. However my water manipulation skill is quite high, so I could have summoned it in time. However since it had no Prep, I suffer significant damage, that is why i took off 5 points, or should it be 10? once we get to zero energy points we wake up and are defeated?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Well I took into account that that blast would have done significant damage. If I wasn't able to put up a little water barricade I would be dead. However my water manipulation skill is quite high, so I could have summoned it in time. However since it had no Prep, I suffer significant damage, that is why i took off 5 points, or should it be 10? once we get to zero energy points we wake up and are defeated?



Ah, ok. I get you.  ::thumbup:: 

You don't have to worry about your character dying, though, until you run out of energy. Sure, an attack like the one I did might fuck you up a bit, but you wouldn't die/lose because of it, unless your energy is that low.

And yeah, I figure that, when you run out of energy (might have to think of another word for it, but I can't at the moment. Haha), you are expelled from the dream - you wake up - and lose.

I'll have a post up in a bit!

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

(I'm going to test out writing in first person for a bit. It's not my usual style of RP, but it makes it feel a bit more like a dream journal entry.  ::wink:: )

Even while passing overhead, the explosion is extremely intense. I would have to imagine that, if AusFire is still trapped in the car, he must not be having the greatest time within the inferno. A few more rotations of my lithe, acrobatic maneuver, and I'm soon landing with a catlike precision, on the street in front of the firey wreckage, having twisted around to face the destruction, upon my final flip. A single hand touches down beside one deeply-bent knee, steadying my landing before I rise to full height, surveying the damage.

I figure that now wouldn't be the greatest time to relax. If AusFire is still capable of fighting, then I really don't plan on giving the time to gather his wits about him. One foot slides just a bit behind me, bracing myself to attempt another superhuman ability. My hands elevate to just in front of my face, crossing just slightly, at the wrists, fingers curled in a tiger-claw type of position. I envision some of the countless times that I'd seen Wolverine force his claws out from their sheathes within his forearms, gritting my teeth to make the transformation as convincing as possible, knowing that I really have to sell it, in order for it to work in the dream state with any effectiveness.

Powerfully, both arms pull away from each one another. Cupped fingers clench into fists while my upper torso is thrown backward, like a feral beast bellowing at the heavens with the full force of the lungs burried deep within its barreled chest. In the same fashion, a mighty growl accompanies the spasm, seeming, myself, to be a savage beast gearing up for a mid-day mauling. Upon completion of this gesture, just as planned, three identical blades explode out of from between the knucle sections of each of my fists - each deadly appendage extending to a good foot or so, in length. My knees bend once again, upperbody thrown forward this time, like a sprinter just getting ready to come off the line. Now on my mark, I crouch, poised and ready to begin an onslaught at a moment's notice.

==================
-1 for prepped transformation: Wolverine Claws

[Energy: 20]
[Lucidity: 15]

----------


## Ametam

The Inferno in the car has some what Died a bit down. I gather my thoughts, the water shield is now a subconscious Barrier. I look at the flames around and think about Using them to my advantage. I watch One Land back on the ground, he is concentrating and powering up another attack. FFS he can't leave me alone can he? I decided to fight fire with fire. Literally. I look at the flames around me. I start swirling them around, moving them around me. I drop the water Shield, it is no longer need. The flames are under my complete dominance, where ever I want them to go, they go. To the left, to the right, up, down The flames Belong to me.

I step out the wrecked vehicle, the flames following me out. I Stare at Oneironaut, the flames forming A sphere around me. Several flames are darting around at once, ready to obey my every command, my loyal subjects, they will obey me. the Heat around my is getting pretty intense, the grass below me and around me is completely burnt and the fire just keeps on growing. I mutter under my breath "pay back time, bitch" 

==================
-1 For Fire Prep Attack

Energy [15]
Lucidity [14]

P.s I like it when your write in first person. It flows better reading the battle  :smiley:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Just before launching myself into a full-on barrage, I stop. I see movement within the wreckage, but the fire is too concealing to see exactly what is going on within the car. What's left of a driver's-side door creaks open, and out comes AusFire. At first, it seems that he, himself, has caught fire, and that that fire was prepared to completely consume him. However, by the time he has fully stepped from the vehicle, it becomes apparent that he was encased in an envelope of  controlled flame. I tried, momentarily, to get a read on how much the explosion might have weakened him, but it's near impossible. He doesn't seem to have been all that affected by it...but looks, of course, can be deceiving. 

At the sound of AusFire's threat of payback, my brief encounter with apprehension gives way to an amused smirk. In this realm, confidence is key, and I am not about to succumb to intimidation. He had be ready to eat his words. 

"Oh, is it?" I mock, my stance getting just a bit lower - just a bit more resolute. Despite my tone, I'm quite aware of the threat that such magic places upon me. I know that - should I plan on making any use of these new claws - I'm going to have to get close enough to him to use them, which could be a problem, judging by the fire that dances obediently around my opponent. I know that this is but a dream, though, so I had to show full confidence in my abilities. I _know_ that I can penetrate his pyrokinetic defenses. I just have to go for it.

Imperceptible to the watchful eye, I begin to fortify my body, again invoking Wolverine's likeness to help motivate me for what is to come. (I Have been playing a lot of Marvel vs. Capcom 3 lately. Lol.) You see, Wolverine is practically indestructible. To him, fire may hurt - it may burn like all hell - but it's not going to stop him, and I can't let it stop me. I know that I must make my dream body strong, so that superficial burns will not slow me down, and intense fires, like the one AusFire had just surrounded himself in, would not stop me completely. I imagine the framework of adamantium, within  Wolverine's body, using it to be the schematic from which my idea of fortification manifests itself. I practically visualize the metal endoskeleton flowing through my body like a liquid, before hardening into it's solid state. Everything - my fists, my rib cage, my skull...everything - needs to be fortified, so that I wouldn't have to worry about rushing headlong into a fire, for any short period of time. And, with being quite adept in dream hand-to-hand combat, I don't plan on staying in his range for more than a few seconds at a time. 

"Well, then..." I decide to take the initiative, trying not to allow AusFire to realize that I had been prepping fortification, while seemingly marveling at his resilience for withstanding the explosion. "...what the hell are you waiting for?" With that, I pushed off of my back foot, razor-sharp metallic claws glimmering in the mixture of sunlight and fire as I broke into a full sprint in AusFire's direction.

=================================
-1 for prepped magic: Invulnerability

[Energy: 20]
[Lucidity: 14]





> P.s I like it when your write in first person. It flows better reading the battle



Agreed!  ::content:: 

Also, I'm wondering what should be done about defensive magic (like shields and invulnerability)? When it came to transformations, I was thinking that maybe, once they are prepped, you can keep them through the course of the fight, if you wish too (but would they still count as a regular physical attack - 2 points - or a strong attack, since they are prepped - 5 points?). And what about shields and invulnerability? I was kind of thinking that maybe you could take 1 lucidity point off for every post where you keep that ability going, because it would take concentration, but I'm not too sure yet. When it comes to getting hit, I would think that a heavy magic attack would only take normal damage instead of full damage, and a regular attack would probably do nothing? I dunno, though. What do you think?

----------


## Ametam

> Also, I'm wondering what should be done about defensive magic (like shields and invulnerability)? When it came to transformations, I was thinking that maybe, once they are prepped, you can keep them through the course of the fight, if you wish too (but would they still count as a regular physical attack - 2 points - or a strong attack, since they are prepped - 5 points?). And what about shields and invulnerability? I was kind of thinking that maybe you could take 1 lucidity point off for every post where you keep that ability going, because it would take concentration, but I'm not too sure yet. When it comes to getting hit, I would think that a heavy magic attack would only take normal damage instead of full damage, and a regular attack would probably do nothing? I dunno, though. What do you think?



For the Transformations, It depends how you want them. If you want them to be normal attacks, then you would only lose -1 point for every turn you have them. If you want them to be heavy attacks, then thats -2 points for every turn you have them. I like the part about Defensive shields.

Looking through my wall of Fire, I watch One, waiting for him to attack. He doesn't seem to want to charge at me, rather he just stands there concentrating on something. He is Probably Charging up some new magical attack to add onto his Claws. I Decide waiting for him to attack first would be the better option. I watch the flames dance around me, amused by the patterns they create. I look up to the sun, and can see the heat Energy Contained within it. I establish a mental link with the sun. I Channel its power into my flames, the fire becoming ever increasingly hotter by the second. I keep an Eye on One, he still isn't attacking yet. I watch and feel as my fire becomes hotter and faster, The fire itself looks powerful, almost angry, it is ready to unleash its fury, its power stored within, on anyone who crosses my path. Suddenly One looks at me, he starts sprinting towards me. I swiftly bring my arms up and bring them down in together channeling the flames out of my middle and Pointer Finger. It creates an Intense fire beam, only a Few Milometers across. The Flame must have been at least 800 Degrees Celsius. I point the beam directly at One.

Now, here's a dilemma, I Prepped for two turns, so does this count as a Ultra Heavy attack, or can I use this heavy attack over two turns or was this move Illegal?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Well, initially, I would think that the more you prep an offensive attack, the stronger it will be - maybe adding one point to each Energy hit you take, and taking one more lucidity point from the person using it, for each prep post made. I would also think that it would be hard to keep such a thing up, though, if the other person keeps on attacking in every post, while you're prepping. I'll think more about it later, while I'm at work, and will have a post up shortly.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

I catch his brief glance to the sun, and it doesn't take long at all, to realize what he is doing. Shifting his attention to the sun has to be somehow related to his magic. He seems to have a bit of a fire theme going for him, during this battle, so it would only make sense. By the time I begin my forward dash, I'm ready for the unexpected. I'm well aware that it is possible to prep magic, discretely, having just done it, myself, and I'm not about to underestimate what might be going on in that head of my sparring partner, in this shared dreamstate.

Each running footfall is heavy - as if gravity was really some physical constant, in this place. Transversing the roadway and into the burning grass near AusFire, I see his hands ascend. Both his hands extend their fore- and middle fingers toward me. However, as if daring him to take his best shot, I do not change course just yet. I wait until I'm just close enough to react. One final step forward, and I collapse my knee beneath me, my body dropping down toward the street just a fraction of a second before AusFire fires his blast - not because I knew what he was going to do, but because I figured that he wouldn't be able to anticipate in which direction I was going to try to evade his attack. 

The beam flies directly over my ducking head as I do something of an exceedingly nimble baseball slide beneath it. It is so hot that I feel the dull warmth of its concentrated energy, even as it passes overhead like a laserbeam fired from some type of cannon. Instantly, though, I'm pushing up with the full strength of both legs. Having slid under the intense sliver of heat, I raise one arm above me, defensively, sheilding my head and face, just in case AusFire - in some incredible display of reflex - draws the beam down toward me and tries to burn me on my way under it. My right fist has dipped down low to the grass. The trio of razor tips bite into the turf and dig it up, upon their passing. This viscious uppercut is sent from about as low as my dream body will allow while still holding some commonality with waking world physics. The claws angle themselves upward, my own coiled body extending from ground level, and I give a blinding, rising swipe toward AusFire's midsection. I can feel his heat singing my skin, being in such close proximity, even in this very fraction of a second. The fire he emits all feels so potent. So _real_.

But still, my fist continues onward to its target, aimed to drive the claws straight up and across the Aussie's chest - figuring the man to still be either focused on his heavy magic attack, or too destracted by my sudden evasion to deflect the slash in time. If he doesn't - at the very least - move his head back, he could end up with a face full of metal, by the time the skyward punch reached its apex.

==================================
-1 for Invulnerability 

[Energy: 20]
[Lucidity: 13]

Now, I took off a point because I'm still using invulnerability, but I need to know if the fire beam you launched also used the fire that was making up the sphere around you? So is there now no fire around your body, since it all got directed into the beam? I wrote my post with the assumption that there was still some of it around you, but I'm not too sure, so let me know if the part I wrote about the heat around you needs to be ignored. 

And don't forget to put your stats back up in the next post!  ::D:

----------


## Ametam

> Now, I took off a point because I'm still using invulnerability, but I need to know if the fire beam you launched also used the fire that was making up the sphere around you? So is there now no fire around your body, since it all got directed into the beam? I wrote my post with the assumption that there was still some of it around you, but I'm not too sure, so let me know if the part I wrote about the heat around you needs to be ignored. 
> 
> And don't forget to put your stats back up in the next post!



All the fire orbiting around me was focused into the beam. However, that beam is still going, so I doubt you could have run Up to me without being totally sliced to bits. I know you ducked underneath, but my move was to attack the Air with the beam (waving it around in such as way everything and anything would be sliced to pieces), acting more like a lazor then a fire beam, it would have burn you to pieces. 

There must be a better way to conduct these melee combats. Say even if I ducked and tripped you, how do we gauge your response and such? I couldn't say "I ducked under one, and tripped him him over. His body falling into the ground, face first. I Turn around and jump toward him. Hand Curled into a fist, I punch him Strait into the back of his head"

Thoughts?

p.s Sorry for late reply, I had exams

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> p.s Sorry for late reply, I had exams



No problem.

Now, this would normally be where one would try to get a judge's opinion. It's important to be descriptive in what you're doing, and it seemed like you were aiming a beam at me. But since this is for practice, and I more understand what you meant, I'll change my action around a little bit. But in an actual match, anything that's not expressly stated in your post will have to be ignored, so make sure you're being as detailed as possible. 

Melee combat is handled the same way, though. You can't 'force' (write in) any actual hits. All you can do is just 'attempt' to hit me. So if you were trying to trip me, you would have to write something like "ducks down and to the right of the uppercut, placing one hand on the ground and spinning a low foot sweep _toward_ the right leg of Oneironaut, from close range." Notice how there is nothing in that action that implies that I've actually _hit_ you. You can also do a combination attack, which sets up for another connection, _IF_ the other person can't evade the first. That would read something like "ducks down and to the right of the uppercut, placing one hand on the ground and spinning a low foot sweep toward the right leg of Oneironaut. Continuing my rotation, I follow up by bringing an uppercut of my own up toward his jaw. If the foot sweept drops him as intended, the uppercut should surely catch Oneironaut in the chin, on his way down."

Again, I'm not stating that any of my attacks have actually connected with you yet. They are simply _attempts_. If you were to do that, and I wouldn't believably be able to dodge the sweep, then I'll have to either try to evade the following uppercut - which would be hard to do, logically - or I would have to take the hit as well. (Light attack x2)

But since I misinterpreted what kind of attack you were doing, I'll strike out my last post and write something else. I should have another post up soon, if I can get one done while I'm here at work.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Sorry about the delay, man. I'm still having computer problems at home, and I can only log into DV while I'm at work, for the moment. Working on getting it fixed soon, though. Sucks.  ::?:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Ok. The site has been working at home. Dunno how, because I hadn't had it checked yet, but it seems to be working so far. Should be able to continue posting tomorrow.  ::thumbup::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

I catch his brief glance to the sun, and it doesn't take long at all to realize what he is doing. Shifting his attention to the sun has to be somehow related to his magic. He seems to have a bit of a fire theme going for him, during this battle, so it would only make sense. By the time I begin my forward dash, I'm ready for the unexpected. I'm well aware that it is possible to prep magic, discretely, having just done it, myself, and I'm not about to underestimate what might be going on in the mind of my sparring partner, in this shared dreamstate.

Each running footfall is heavy - as if gravity was really some physical constant, in this place. Transversing the roadway and into the burning grass near AusFire, I see his hands ascend. Both his hands extend their fore- and middle fingers toward me. For a moment, I'm expecting a shot of energy to launch in my direction, which I figure wouldn't be all that hard to dodge. I find myself a little surprised, though, to see something of a 'fire-blade' extend from his fingertips. This is obviously not a one-shot projectile that I'd though he might have been forming, so I immediately realize that I'm going to have to be a little less-direct in my approach. A little misdirection, from my side, at a moment like this, could be a major advantage.

Taking my final step in range, and cocking back one, tri-bladed fist as if I'm about to launch a full-frontal assault, I suddenly pivot on that fallen left foot, jumping at a 45-degree angle, off to AusFire's left side. A few feet away from his left, the trunk of a single tree - fire still consuming it, from the exploding vehicle, just moments ago - acts as a springboard for me. In the blink of an eye, I plant my right foot flat against the base of the tree, stopping my forward momentum, and push back off, with the one, powerful leg. My back must face AusFire for just a tiny sliver of time, but it's a gamble I'm more than willing to take. The plan is to have thrown him off by suddenly juking to one direction, just long enough so that once he was able to orient himself to my new direction, which would make it look like I was retreating - it might be too late for AusFire to realize that I was suddenly bounding back toward him, having pushed off the tree. The whole manuever would take about a second - tough for any human attacker to anticipate, I would think.

Simultaneously with my backward leap from the tree (toward what would be Aus's left side, if he doesn't evade), my body spins clockwise, my right arm coming around first, followed closely by my left. It is a double-swiping, spinning attack that would send me jumping and rotating straight through Aus's position (should he fail to evade it), with the first set of claws slashing around to the level of his face, and the second set held about level with his gut, just in case he tried to be slick and duck beneath the swirling whirlwind of razors. My arms are fully extended. Hopefully, if Aus is able to evade, it would force him out of range. It remains too close to me, on either side, I would have to deal with a circle of metallic death.

Going into the attack, though - now a bit more aware of AusFire's technique, I decide to take my attention off my Invulnerability power, opting to rely on agility for now, instead of wasting lucidity to prep a defense I may not have to use. I can only hope that my speed and aim are on point...

------
[Energy: 20]
[Lucidity: 13]

----------


## Ametam

I Watch as My Laser fire is about to hit One, smirking I watch as he almost is torn to shreds. Suddenly he jumps to my left avoiding my laser-beam-of-death. He is going way to fast for me to even track his movements. I panic. I split my beam into two, each laser-blade-fire-thingy extending about 2 metres out from the tips of fingertips on both my left and right hands. I wave my arms around and throw myself in all directions, hoping in a desperate attempt to cover all sections of my body. Through my very blurry vision I can see this is actually slightly working, the fire is creating slashes in the sky, in long streaks, disappearing in a second but reappearing a Few Milliseconds later. As I spin I see One Flying Right at me. Split second Moment and I send my hands into Super Speed, creating Literally a wall of Super hot fire streaks which One is heading strait at, Any Moment he Will be seriously burnt by this flame........

-----------
-1 For Fire attack
-1 For Super speed

[Energy: 15]
[Lucidity: 10]

p.s Leaving For Melbourne late Thursday afternoon and I will be away for 10 Days. I might be able to get one more post in before I leave

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

My right arm is nearly torn to shreds. Claws whirling into the fray of zig-zagging streaks of Aus's fire, I completely follow through, on the first slash. My movements are so quick that the searing sensation doesn't even have a chance to register, yet. AusFire is clearly in desparation mode, flailing his arms as fast as he could on such short notice, in order to try and defend himself. Fortunately for me, AusFire is not completely adept in superspeed. He also didn't make sure to explicitly sheild his face, while making the flailing gestures. My right arm passes frantic gridwork of his fire streaks, then, my right arm explodes into a searing pain. It is far too late to try to abort my manuever now, and the momentum carries the bladed knuckles of my right hand deep into AusFire's face, shredding a trio of deep slashes diagonally across his skin - from the lower right side of his face, and up and across to the higher right side. 

The attacking arm, though, is burned to cinders. It's a wonder that it didn't completely disintegrate. If it hadn't been just a series of slashes that AusFire was attacking with, my entire right arm might have been totally gone. The pain would surely be setting in, momentarily. It takes a fraction of a second for these things to register, and my left arm was still swinging around with my body's rotation, heading straight toward AusFire's gut and the slash-work of fire trails that he'd tried to wanton-ly defend himself with. I knew my second slash would be practically useless, though. Such a deduction was instinctual, given the circumstances. Instead of following through, with the attempted second slash at Aus's gut, I opened my oncoming leftpalm, just as it reached the squiggly wall of fire that is being written in the air. Frantically, I fire off a single blast of ki energy from the palm that - just split-seconds ago - was another clawed fist. It was a last ditch effort to make sure my risky spinning attack wasn't completely in vein. Even in this frozen moment in time, I know that AusFire had made no specific attempt to swipe the slash at his face, so there would be little to no chance that he would be able to deflect this new attack, that was at point blank range. A heavy "RAAAAHHH!!" from my lungs helps to force the inpromptu energy blast out of my arm and toward its target.

Being only a few mere inches away from him, the ki blast from my palm would surely force AusFire quite a few yards away from where he's standing now - possibly causing enough pain to his torso to stun him a bit - but it would also counter my forward momentum and blast me backward, myself. Of course, I would be unsure of where I would land due to the sudden change in direction, but an opportunity to score another hit such as this could not be thrown away.

=======================
-5 Energy for Heavy Attack against me
-1 Lucidity for light Ki Blast

[Energy=15]
[Lucidity=12]


Ok, I've counted 2 prep posts that you used for your fire (1st post - light attack: 2 pts) (2nd post = Heavy attack 5 points) The third one, you actually didn't prep more energy into your attack, you just split the beam into two, to try to counter my attack, and moved into superspeed. I'm taking the hit from your flames (heavy attack) to my right arm, but you didn't write yourself as evading my slash at all, just throwing up your frantic super-speed slashes of fire, to put a all of it between me and you. Without having a specific dodge for my slash, I wrote the connection, and its up to you to either agree with it and take the hit, or disagree and we could get someone to review the situation, taking all of our stats (that have to do with what's going on right now) into consideration, and seeing who's most-likely to come out on top, logically. 

It's your call, if you want to just continue the way it's written, or get someone to review.  :Thinking:

----------


## Ametam

My Arms Swing around at Super speed, just a blur of heat and motion. Through the blur I see One coming right at me, seeming not to care about the Flames Darting around me. I don't have time to react, and within milliseconds I feel my flesh Been torn from My face. The Pain Is immense, I feel an immense hot flush across my face as blood soon makes it way into my mouth. I Stop Swinging my arms around and crouch down on One Knee. I grasp my face trying to lessen the pain. I momentarily forget about One, A costly mistake. I hear a Battle cry, and i am hit by a mini explosion and thrown three Meters away. I hit the ground with a solid thump. I look at the ground, I can't really feel it, and there isn't much detail, the dream is fading.

I Stand back up. I have to recover. I Start super jumping back to town. It only takes a few leaps, the pain across my face is still immense. I run into the town hall, small spot fires still burning here and there from early encounters, I go into the bathrooms and lean against a wall. I just look around and observe the surroundings, hoping to restore some detail to the dream. I keep a look out for One, I hope he didn't see where I went.

=================
-2 energy  For Face slash (I recall they were powered up, so they are only a light attack?)
-2 Energy for Ki Blast
-1 Lucidity for Super Jumps

[Energy: 11]
[Lucidity: 9]

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

(Yeah. I'd just done the one prep to bring them out, but didn't actively do anything to make them more powerful, so they are just a light attack.)

The explosion between us sends me flying backward, as well. When the heels of my boots hit the ground, my body rotates into an impromptu rolling recovery, traveling end over end once, and landing in something of a three-point stance in the grass. My left hand grips the earth beneath me for stability, while pain skitters its way up my right arm. I glance down at it once, just as AusFire recovers his own balance and takes off in a great leap, soaring backward over the building nearest him, and into the distance. The flesh of my right forearm is scorched and torn, and the center lines of the burns have since given way to thickening streams of blood, which had welled up from the wound. Even at this stage, the visual details of the injury are disturbingly clear within the dream. I know I can't take my eyes off of Aus for too long, but I have to do something about this arm. I decided that I'd better take care of it on the fly.

One giant leap sends me arcing through the air, in Aus's direction, having caught sight of him again, after his second leap. During my short flight, the Wolverine claws slip smoothly back into my arms, removing them from my range of awareness and effectively nullifying them. I land shortly, on the roof of a corner store, bending my legs in a pivoting crouch and taking off again, changing my trajectory to keep chase with AusFire. I begin to focus on my right arm, pulling my left hand up to cradle it a bit, gripping it lightly just above the elbow. Keeping my eyes on my retreating target, who seems to be gaining a little ground, I try to divert the bulk of my attention away from the arm - intending to not only keep from focusing on the pain, but to attempt to 're-write' the state of my injured limb. Healing is just a manner of shape-shifting, after all. Coming down upon one more rooftop, I coil the arm back a little bit, somewhat 'committing' to myself that the arm will be solid and whole once again, the next time I look at it. 

I wiggle my fingers. The pain seems to have subsided - if not simply dulled itself into virtual nonexistence. Trying to keep my confidence high, and still crouched upon the edge of the roof, I finally pull the arm back in front of me, inspecting it. It appears to be whole once again. An unshakable tingle still remains, as if a reminder of the burned and lacerated wreck my arm had once been. Just in time, I look up to see Aus drop down to the town hall. A sadistic grin befalls me, when I see him run inside. I must have rocked him a little harder than I'd thought, with that last combo. Heh. Now is definitely not the time to let up. 

With one more leap, I'm soaring through the air again, a high arc giving me ample time to scope out an aerial view of the town hall. Still a few seconds behind Aus, I know he's got to be holed up somewhere in the town hall, but I'm not about to give him more time than necessary to try and get back on his 'A' game. I bring my boots down in front of me, aiming for some random spot in the building's roofing and bracing for impact, with no plans to stop once my feet hit the rooftop. 

============
-1 Lucidity for Super Jumps
-1 Lucidity for Heal/Shape-shift

[Energy = 15]
[Lucidity = 10]

----------


## Ametam

Now My Lucidity and Energy are really low, how would I go about bringing this back up? should the energy remain how it is, so we can eventually determine the winner and looser? how would I regain lucidity points?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

I would think maybe using a prep just like a magic prep, to bring up lucidity. Maybe do a reality check or some other kind of 'awareness focusing' action, that will solidify the dream state a bit for you. So that it can be somewhat challenging though - something that has to be used at the right time - how about making it to where, whenever you do it, it can't be while you're on the move. Your character has to stay in position for one full post, while they are reality checking or 'improving their lucidity.' Now would be a perfect time for you to do it, because I'm in a position to where I can't possibly hit you with anything on my next post, so you would be free to get one of those points back.

Energy should probably not be refillable.

What do you think?

----------


## Ametam

> I would think maybe using a prep just like a magic prep, to bring up lucidity. Maybe do a reality check or some other kind of 'awareness focusing' action, that will solidify the dream state a bit for you. So that it can be somewhat challenging though - something that has to be used at the right time - how about making it to where, whenever you do it, it can't be while you're on the move. Your character has to stay in position for one full post, while they are reality checking or 'improving their lucidity.' Now would be a perfect time for you to do it, because I'm in a position to where I can't possibly hit you with anything on my next post, so you would be free to get one of those points back.
> 
> Energy should probably not be refillable.
> 
> What do you think?



Yeah that sounds good, energy can't be refillable because then we'd never end  :tongue2:  How about you can't use any magic? and what would happen if your enemy attacked?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Yeah that sounds good, energy can't be refillable because then we'd never end  How about you can't use any magic? and what would happen if your enemy attacked?



Agreed. If you're gonna prep to stabilize, it can't be tacked onto a dodge or magic or attack. It to be a post of its own. And if you to something like prep magic or evade, the post will be nullfied, and you'll have to repost. So if your enemy makes an attack post before you stabilize, you will have to evade or counter the attack. Then, when you get a moment and can get away, you can use a post to stabilize. Once you make that post, if the enemy attacks you on their next post, you can freely evade or counter, since you've already stabilized the dream and gotten a lucidity point back.

----------


## Ametam

> Agreed. If you're gonna prep to stabilize, it can't be tacked onto a dodge or magic or attack. It to be a post of its own. And if you to something like prep magic or evade, the post will be nullfied, and you'll have to repost. So if your enemy makes an attack post before you stabilize, you will have to evade or counter the attack. Then, when you get a moment and can get away, you can use a post to stabilize. Once you make that post, if the enemy attacks you on their next post, you can freely evade or counter, since you've already stabilized the dream and gotten a lucidity point back.



So if we managed to Stabilize, how many Lucidity points would we regain?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Good question. I had only thought about one at a time, so the fights don't last forever. Lol.

----------


## Ametam

> Good question. I had only thought about one at a time, so the fights don't last forever. Lol.



Haha, well with limited energy then the fights wouldn't last forever
You can recharge and super ultra mega attack and win  :tongue2:  maybe like 3 points a post?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Haha, well with limited energy then the fights wouldn't last forever
> You can recharge and super ultra mega attack and win  maybe like 3 points a post?



 Ok. Sounds good.

(Actually, 3 might be a bit much. Haha. How about 2 points per post?  :smiley: )

----------


## Ametam

I calm myself down and look around, O hasn't seemed to keep direct chase. I let out a sigh or relief and observe the scenery around me. It is a small simple public bathroom. The walls are a pale Yellow colour. I stroke the wall, feeling its detail, the wall is rough against my hands. I walk over to the bathroom sink and look into the mirror. My face is still bleeding from the large gash O gave me. My hair is a complete mess, i stroke my hands through it and try to give it some neatness, but its just full of knots. My shirt is burnt and covered in mud, ready to be thrown out. I keep it on simply because I don't have any abs to show off. I turn the tap on in the bathroom sink.I hear a dull thud on the roof, it was probably O, but he is causing no apparent threat so I continue Stabilizing.  I place my hands under the cool running water, I lean down and splash it in my face, the runoff is a reddish colour from the gash. The water stings at it, but it is causing no other problems other then pain and discomfort, so i decide not to heal it yet. Maybe It might dishearten O to see his attack is having little apparent affect, if i can just keep a strait face. I take a few sips of water and then turn the tap off. I stay in the bathroom and wait for O, a close combat fight could be interesting.

===========
+2 For stabilization

[Energy=11]
[Lucidity=11]

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

My feet don't stop once they hit the roof - literally, and in the purest sense of the phrase.

Like a projectile launched from the Heavens, my body bores into the roofing of the building. The structure offers what seemed like no resistance at all, as my mind stays completely resolute in its intention to drop straight to ground level. It takes little more than a second for me to touch down on the tile surface, amidst the torrent of falling debris from the top storeys of the building. My boots buckle the checkered pattern of the tiling beneath me - a tell-tale sign of the downward force my mind had mustered, in order to give me the momentum to rip through the building like paper. 

This brazen tactic comes with an unexpected surprise, though. At the angle with which I entered the building, I'd taken out a few crucial support beams, in our section of the Town Hall, causing something of a collapse. I straighten my legs and stand to full height, the sound of crumbling metal and stone building to a mighty crescendo around me. What had once been a small entry hole overhead - through many layers of building - was now growing into a massive structural failure, the void above me growing wider while more and more of the rooftop and surrounding walls crumble and fall. My eyes quickly dart through the wreckage, attempting to use the chaos I'd caused as cover - even if just for a moment - and trying to spot AusFire before he see through the debris enough to actually spot me. 

Just as the last of the bits of the damaged area stop falling - the hole over my head now about 30 ft wide and exposing blue sky - I see one final section of a nearby wall crumble to the tile deck. It was the wall to the Men's bathroom, here on the first floor, and it was only about a dozen yards/meters away. I had been prepared to go on a bit of a hunt for my opponent - figuring that he was probably going to try to hide for a while, in this building - but this task was deliciously expedited by the fact that AusFire was now fully exposed. Half of one of the bathroom walls was now completely torn away, leaving AusFire in a pocket of three solid walls (one of which may or may not still have a door attached to it).

"Ha! There you are!!" I scream, cocking my hands back near my right side. Knowing that I don't have much time to prep anything too devastating, I quickly plant my feet and throw my hands forward, palms and fingers splayed out in front of me with my wrists locked, one hand positioned over in the traditional _Hadouken_ position, from _Street Fighter_. A large beam of energy sprays forth from my palms, which are pointed in AusFire's direction. The bright blue light glimmers through the main lobby of the Town Hall - the thickeness of the beam about the circumference of a basketball. It streaks across the distance at breakneck speed, heading toward the new hole in the innermost bathroom wall. With the area being so enclosed, even if AusFire were to completely avoid the beam aimed at his chest, the ensuing blast (from the beam hitting the wall behind him) should hopefully be enough to at least disorient him for the moment and give me enough time to move in on him, should the opportunity present itself.


==============
-1 Lucidity for Super Strength (busting through ceiling / floors)
-1 Lucidity for Energy Beam

[Energy: 15]
[Lucidity: 9]

----------


## Ametam

One thing I have noticed is that we seem to be neglecting the rank at which we could use our powers (the list from 1-20). I think we should bring this more back into the game to add a new dimension to the game.
I have devised a system which separates the powers into four groups:
Group A) Powers with 100% success Rate
Group B) Powers with 75% success Rate
Group C) Powers with 50% success Rate
Group D) Powers with 25% success Rate
Each Group has 5 Powers allocated to each. Group A powers you can use any time in any post with success (accuracy and damage is still variable). Group B is only 75% successful. This means for every 4 attempts you try to use this power. One attempt will fail. Group C is 50% successful, for every four attempts you try to use these powers only 2 are successful and so on. The enemy is the one who determines if a power could be used. So say I tried to use a group B Power on you. You can deny this to me strait away, however, I can then use this powers 3 times after this post where it was denied, so you could save it and deny it for a more critical moment to take it away from me. Does this make sense? I was thinking of getting rid of stability, offensive and defensive control and awareness because that would make it confusing. Does the Idea sound good to you? I have stuck my Powers into the four groups as shown:


Group A
Flight – 20 [∞]
Invulnerability – 19 [∞]
Fire Manipulation – 18 [∞]
Electricity Manipulation – 17 [∞]
Water Manipulation – 16 [∞]

Group B
Teleportation – 15 [3/1]
Firearms – 14 [3/1]
Hand-to-Hand Combat – 13 [3/1]
Super human strength – 12 [3/1]
Telekinesis – 11 [3/1]

Group C
Energy Blasts – 10 [2/2]
Phasing/Intangibility – 9 [2/2]
Summoning Objects – 8 [2/2]
Super speed – 7 [2/2]
Summoning People – 6 [2/2]

Group D
Miscellaneous Magic – 5 [1/3]
Shape-Shifting – 4 [1/3]
Gravity Manipulation (non-flight) – 3 [1/3]
Air Manipulation – 2 [1/3]
Earth/Landscape Manipulation – 1 [1/3] 

The Numbers inside the brackets represent how many times the powers are used until they are reset, so [Number of powers you have Available/ Number of times it could fail] 

ON a side note, when you crashed into the building did you burst the water main and cause water to flood the floor, so we are basically standing in puddles?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

I like it. It makes things a little simplier, and adds in the element of some powers just completely failing, which can be either good or bad for both fighters, depending on when it's used. Nice idea!  ::thumbup:: 

As far as the water main, it's kind of tough to say. I did mention in my last post that "as the last few pieces of debris were falling..." implying that it's probably dry around me, but I didn't really specify anything, when it came to the bathroom wall. With that wall falling (and I'm probably screwing myself, here, lol), I could imagine it rupturing some pipes and causing water to spray everywhere in/around the bathroom, so you would probably have water building around you - but probably not before the energy beam reached your position.

----------


## Ametam

I stand in the bathroom, waiting for O, a nervous wait. I prepare my mind for the fight that is to be re-started. The wait wasn't long, a large boom echoed through the room as O crashed through the town hall. I could here the walls tumbling inwards and smashing on the ground, the town hall itself ready to collapse. I'm not going to waste time in here, I turn and face the direction of the crashing, the wall cracking. I prepare myself for flight to escape this mess of a building. The wall completely collapses inwards, water sprays everywhere as the drain pipes burst open. I look for the right time to take flight, O is there, he notices me. I hear him yell "Ha, there you are!"

I can tell he is about to shoot something at me, I jump and fly towards the hole in the ceiling, narrowly dodging a energy blast. As i fly over head I yell down to him "Nice entry!" and then shoot a small electrical blast from my hands, aiming for the puddle of water forming around O's feet. I land on top of the building and look back down into the hole.........

==========
-1 Flying
-1 Electricity

[Energy=11]
[Lucidity=9]

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Wonderful. I'd left myself wide open to an electrical attack, having not paid very much attention to the water that had begun streaming into the lobby, through the pipes I'd busted upon my grandious entry. Very little time to think, now. Instinctively, I bend my knees beneath me, hunkering down into a duck-and-cover gesture and crossing both my forearms above my head. A determined yell bellows out from within me, all muscles tightening within myself to the point where they feel as though hard as stone. It only takes this one moment - this fraction of a second stretching from AusFire's attack, to the point where the blaze of electricity is within inches of touching down upon me - for my will to fortify my body, drawing what energy I can, as quickly as I can, and just hoping to power through the painful impact that I am sure to be experiencing all too soon.

Instantly, my entire body seizes up. White hot pain courses through me - from my elevated forearms, to my feet, and back up again. For a small sliver of time, I was completely frozen, baring teeth against the jarring shock of the electricity now surging through me as if I were a lightning rod. Blue and gold streaks of light crackle outward to all sides of the room, surely shielding my actual body from AusFire, momentarily, my position bathed in violent illumination. Braving through the torment, over the span of a few seconds which felt like a lifetime, I am able to muster my strength beneath the high-voltage display. Immediately, I push off with both feet, embers and flames trailing behind my scorched body, which rockets upward suddenly toward my opponent. My thinking, not that I had much time for anyway, is that AusFire might have had his view of me blocked by his own energy, and may not have seen that I was able to defend against the attack, to an extent. So, it was likely that he would be caught completely unaware of this speeding, burning, right uppercut from hell headed straight up toward his looming chin. Closing in on him with the speed of a cannonball, my body moved with a velocity that would easily take me hundreds of feet into the air, well over the roof of the town hall and into the sky above, hopefully having knocked AusFire out of his socks, on the way up, as he'd left himself vulnerable while looking down into the hole.

===================
-1 Energy for elecution
-1 Lucidity for Flight
-1 Lucidity for Fortification
[Energy: 14]
[Lucidity: 7]

----------


## Ametam

Since your flying was not a prepared move, you would have not been able to go strait to super speed? It would have given me around a second to react right? Also, your body is on fire as you leave the building, is it like super damage worthy hot or just some after burn?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Correct on the first. No superspeed. Just flying upward at a high velocity, but not something that is like 'blur-speed'. Simply trying to rely on the element of surprise, if possible, just kind of coming up at you right as you lean over the edge of the hole to look down inside.  :smiley:  
And the fire coming off of me is just after burn from the electric shock. Nothing damaging to you.

----------


## Ametam

Ok, ill consult you on this move first before I say it. You know when someone throws something like a football at you? You can just register it and duck to the side or matrix dodge the ball within a split second. I was thinking of doing the same thing, looking down, split second registering and just managing to matrix dodge, is that fair?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Hmmmmm. Possibly. I would say it could possibly be done...

Although, your super-speed is only a 7, so there might only be a slim chance that you would be able to pull off the move so quickly.  ::wink:: 

I was also thinking about the "judge review" thing - speaking of football. Maybe each person should only get a certain number of times that they could call in a judge to review a move? Not sure how many times per fight, though, and this is just a practice run, so we can figure that out later on. Just something to think about.  :Thinking:

----------


## Ametam

Hmmm ok then, I will attempt super speed I have 2/2 attempts, will you let me?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Hmmm. Well, it will depend on how it plays out. I think you'd have to just attempt the movie, to see where it goes from there.  :Thinking:

----------


## Hukif

Hm is this thingy thread dead? I don't want it to die <.<

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

I'm thinking we may need to send out a search party for AusFire.  ::chuckle::

----------


## Ametam

Oh crap! sorry about this O. After the hack I was worried about replying because threads may have been lost and then i kind of forgot about it :/

As I peer down into the hole I suddenly so O flying strait at me. My body reacts before I even think and immediately bends back. In a split second moment I feel O flying past me, I have just narrowly missed a fist to the face. I assume that was a split second decision on his behalf based on the nature of the attack. I assume that he is going to turn around and try to attack me from that position in the sky. I try to take the advantage as O is not going to have been prepared for this on coming attack

I look a the water in the destroyed town hall. I use it to my advantage and fling it up into the air at O. As it gets off the ground I freeze it, Slender Sharpe Ice crystals fly at a high speed towrads O's assumed position, I look up to see what O will Do....

=======
-1 for water manipulation
-1 For water maniplation
should I have counted your attack dodge as a power or lucky?

[Energy=11]
[Lucidity=7]

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Oh crap! sorry about this O. After the hack I was worried about replying because threads may have been lost and then i kind of forgot about it :/



Haha. Not a problem, dude. I've kinda been away, myself. Just wanted to make sure you were still participating.  :smiley:  Also, I would count your dodge as a lucky, not a power. I've squeezed out of some tight situations like that, too. Heh.

Fair warning, though. This next part could get ugly.  ::evil:: 





> As I peer down into the hole I suddenly so O flying strait at me. My body reacts before I even think and immediately bends back. In a split second moment I feel O flying past me, I have just narrowly missed a fist to the face. I assume that was a split second decision on his behalf based on the nature of the attack. I assume that he is going to turn around and try to attack me from that position in the sky. I try to take the advantage as O is not going to have been prepared for this on coming attack
> 
> I look a the water in the destroyed town hall. I use it to my advantage and fling it up into the air at O. As it gets off the ground I freeze it, Slender Sharpe Ice crystals fly at a high speed towrads O's assumed position, I look up to see what O will Do....
> 
> =======
> -1 for water manipulation
> -1 For water maniplation
> should I have counted your attack dodge as a power or lucky?
> 
> ...



I'd have cursed out loud had I not been so focused on the fight, my fist soaring up passed AusFire's face after the man's lucky evasion had proven enough to spare him - at the very least - a broken jaw. Having failed in the attempted uppercut, I instinctively know it would be completely irresponsible to continue flying upward, and allow AusFire the chance to pursue me from behind. No. I need to keep this on the offensive, if I'm going to gather any real headway in this battle.

The off-mark uppercut had given my body a subtle rotation so that, just as I flew upward passed AusFire's position, my front had shifted to face away from him, fist still raised in the air. Utilizing that upward momentum, I employ the power of flight and perform a quick and fluid change of direction, arcing my upward path into a tight, agile back-flip which swoops me backward over AusFire's head and curving down behind him. 

Fortune, it seems, had smiled on me during the maneuver, as AusFire had averted his eyes down into the hole just long enough to completely miss my new movement. The unforgiving speed of my flip now brought me toward AusFire's back just as the man finally turned his eyes back up toward the sky to find his target - me - no longer in the position he had so confidently assumed. Unfortunately for him, with AusFire looking up to see nothing but air, it's most likely that he would be completely unaware of the flying kick that was now inches from the middle of his back. The combined speed of flight, the power behind the kick and the slightly backward curve of AusFire's back (allowing him to look up) could prove enough to shatter the man's spine upon impact. That is, of course, to say nothing of the ice shards that are heading upward in front of him, through the hole in the roof, which have become poised to impale their own creator through multiple points in the front of his body, once the double-booted kick to the back inevitably sends him flying forward and into them. One could almost hear the snarky voice of Fate hissing "check mate" through a toothy sneer; attempting to allow no conceivable time for Aus to get his bearings enough, in such a complex and instantaneous situation, to evade.


============================
-1 for Flight
[Energy: 14]
[Lucidity: 6]

----------


## Ametam

I look up to where my attack was aimed. O is not where I expect him to be, the ice crystals just fly off into thin air. I note how much of a waste of an attack it was. I start swinging my head violently to where O is. I look to my left. Nothing. I look to my right, I see a fast moving blob that has to be O heading strait towards me. I mutter a curse as I realise that he caught me off guard and dodging would end badly. 

I make a split second decision that if I am going to get hit, O is going to suffer the same pain. I start coursing electricity through me, I can feel the static flowing through my veins, arcing onto the metal pipes, a burst of twisted excitement that waits to grasp its victim . As soon as contact is made with O he should receive a full electric blast into his system. I brace myself as O's flying kick comes strait at me..........

=======
-1 for electrical energy 

[Energy=11]
[Lucidity=6]

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I look up to where my attack was aimed. O is not where I expect him to be, the ice crystals just fly off into thin air. I note how much of a waste of an attack it was. I start swinging my head violently to where O is. I look to my left. Nothing. I look to my right, I see a fast moving blob that has to be O heading strait towards me. I mutter a curse as I realise that he caught me off guard and dodging would end badly.
> 
> I make a split second decision that if I am going to get hit, O is going to suffer the same pain. I start coursing electricity through me, I can feel the static flowing through my veins, arcing onto the metal pipes, a burst of twisted excitement that waits to grasp its victim . As soon as contact is made with O he should receive a full electric blast into his system. I brace myself as O's flying kick comes strait at me..........



I believe I'm going to have to contest this one (and since we've been going at this for a while, we're gonna have to start getting a little more strict about details like time and speed). As the scene is being written, the moment I flew up passed your face, missing the uppercut, you dropped your eyes and looked down into the hole. When you did this, I looped around behind you in a back flip/loop, which would take little more than a single second, at the speed I was moving. By the time to brought the water up off of the ground, froze it, and sent it upward toward the sky (still having to come up through the roof), I would already be behind you, kicking at your back. You wouldn't have enough time to look back up at the sky for me, or look left and right, or fire an energy attack. From the moment that my fist missed your face, to the moment where my foot was coming at your back, would be less than about two seconds. The ice would still be coming up through the roof in front of you, and you wouldn't have enough time to look around for me.

At this point, you would either have to accept the hit, find some other feasible way to evade it (which might be near impossible, considering the logistics of the move), or we'd have to get a 3rd party judge in here to tell us what they think.  :Thinking:

----------


## Ametam

Ok, that sounds fair

The Ice Crystals speed past me. I think to myself that they are bound to give O a good hit. I look up to where O should have been......

Before I have time to realise O isn't there, A jarring pain jolts through my spine, like a hammer has just been thrown at my spine at point plank range. I can feel bones cracking in my spine. The impact throws me into the town hall in an uncontrolled spin, my limbs swinging violent in the air, trying to grab something to stop my fall, but to no anvil. The next thing I Know I impact on the far side of the wall inside the town hall. I can't See O at all, still in shock my body falls to the floor and lands in the puddle

Somehow, through the shock, I keep my lucidity. I throw the water over me like a wave and freeze it. My body hurts so bad, but I focus on the fact It is a dream. It numbs the pain down a fair bit, but it still aches. I count my lucky stars as I realise I only narrowly missed getting hit by my own attack. I think about my next move, Focus my mind, and wait...........


=======
-1 lucidity for ice shield
-2 energy for light hand to hand combat attack

[Energy=9]
[Lucidity=6]

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Ok, sorry about the delay. I was going to post, but I still have to bring up one detail. The ice shards...

The way I understand that last exchange it was:

I fly up through the roof and miss with an uppercut, flying up over your head.
Just as I'm flying passed you, you look down at the water at the ground.
When you're looking down, I do a quick backward arch over your head and down behind you.
I'd be kicking at your back just as your ice shards are coming up through the roof. 
With you standing on the edge, I would be kicking into your back, making you fly forward, presumably just as the ice shards were coming up through the roof.

My aim was to kick you forward and make you fall into the ice shards that are coming up through the hole, which was how I tried to write it. Because of the timing, I think you'd have to find some way to avoid those ice crystals, to not get hit by them. No?  :Thinking:

----------


## Ametam

> Ok, sorry about the delay. I was going to post, but I still have to bring up one detail. The ice shards...
> 
> The way I understand that last exchange it was:
> 
> I fly up through the roof and miss with an uppercut, flying up over your head.
> Just as I'm flying passed you, you look down at the water at the ground.
> When you're looking down, I do a quick backward arch over your head and down behind you.
> I'd be kicking at your back just as your ice shards are coming up through the roof. 
> With you standing on the edge, I would be kicking into your back, making you fly forward, presumably just as the ice shards were coming up through the roof.
> ...



I Personally see it as this:

I just think the shards are moving to fast to be run into, if you had stopped flying in mid air, they would have sliced you in less then a second.

Or shall we call in Hukif?  :Thinking:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Hmm. Now, see, what I'm thinking is that between frames 1 and 2, you would not have enough time look back down into the hole, focus (even quickly) on levitating the water and _then_ focus on turning the water from water to ice and creating sharp shards out of it, by the time that I simply rotated over your head and kicked you in the back. Not to mention that the ice also had to clear the distance from the floor to the roof. Seems like a lot to pull off, in about a one-second window.

Might have to call Hukif in on this one!  ::D:

----------


## Hukif

Hmmmm "reads"
As I see it, you guys missed a bit on the powers/attacks that makes this incredibly complicated.
Between frame 1 and 2 there is looking down/decision to continue attacking, creating ice/flip, kick down/using ice attack and looking up/getting kicked.
I think Am gets hit by the kick, however there are a bunch of problems with the ice, was it specifically directed towards a person? (As in, the area of ice-shards spreading and cutting through being small or big). [Lets call this event 1 and 1.1]
Then when Am looks up, how is the kick delivered or not? To the side where his face is looking up  to or the opposite? [Event 2 and 2.1]
A kick that strong on event 2 (side where he is looking at) with event 1 (small area) means turning wildly and getting stabbed on the chest/arm and then falling (Not really letal, just very bad for him) and the other ice maybe grazing 0'.
If the kick is event 2.1 with 1, then its being shot down and evading most of the ice-shards, maybe the arm will get hit? Still nearly dying from broken bones though. 0' gets enough visuals to evade fully the ice.
If its event 2 with 1.1, then the ice will go through Am and give 0' around 1 second more or less to come up with a counter to the ice, though Am would be pretty much dead by now.
If its event 2.1 with 1.1 Am would be shot down, not stabbed as much because he is falling on a straight line but depending on where it is either check-mate or mate and 0' having slightly more time to evade/block/do something about the ice.

Thats how I see it at least, good fight guys!

----------


## Ametam

I shot the ice shards assuming O would continue in a strait line and that they would hit him. I commanded the ice out of the water just as O flew past face. Since water manipulation is in my infinite use category I would not have to think about commanding it up so much so timing would not be a problem in my opinion. 
Also I believe that since O's flying was an unprepared attack it would have not been able to do severe damage, even with the falling it would break a few bones, but because it is a dream we can assume that my body would heal itself to continue the fight, and for fighting purposes the shock drains my energy bar.
How about we can agree on -2 points for flying kick, then a further -1 point for falling and smashing against the ground but missing the ice shards?
Does that seem fair?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Well, really, I don't think my kick would take 2 points off. I think I got a little over-zealous when I said the force would break bones. Haha. It was an un-prepped attack, after all. I still am not sure that the ice shards would completely miss, though. Even with it being in your infinite list, there is still an amount of thinking that has to be done, to devise such an attack. By the time I flew up passed your face, you would have had to think (albeit quickly) about the attack that you were going to make, send the water up and freeze it as it is coming up.

We can keep it as a one-point kick, but at least give me one more point for either the ice shards or smashing the ground or something. I put a lot of thought into that counter-attack! Lol.

----------


## Ametam

Haha yeah that's why I said -2 for kick and -1 for impact on ground, making a -3, the ice shards missed though  :tongue2:  so -3 is agreed then? Keep in mind with your next move I have an attack planned  :wink2:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Rebounding from the impact of my boot to Am's lower back, I drop backward to the ceiling deck just as the remaining ice shards soar up passed me. Landing high on the backs of my shoulders, supported by my hands which keep the back of my head from hitting the ground, my momentum carries my legs to fold over the front of my body. I then kick them back out, recoiling my body to spring up up from my back, and landing lithely on my feet, staring down into the hole in the roof.

Now in a slight crouch - one knee just barely touching the deck, I idly - nonchalantly - watch Am's frozen water shield go up, grinning to myself. I lower the fingertips of my right hand, feeling them touch upon the imaginary concrete surface. Gently, I slide them back and forth upon the stone, my eyes intently locked upon Am, scoping for the slightest of offensive gestures. I allow my surroundings to consume every bit of my focus, grounding myself in the dream and pushing what cobwebs had been knocked into my head away, as best I could. Things quickly came into a bit more clarity. The ground felt as solid as waking life, and I could see through the more translucent areas of the blue/white frost that Am had encased himself in, searching his eyes for anything that might give away his next move.

===============================
+2 for Stabilization

[Energy: 14]
[Lucidity: 8]

(I'm going to have to put all of the rules we've agreed upon on one notepad page. I'd forgotten all about how many points we get back for stabilizing the dream, and had to go back through the thread to find it. Lol.)

----------


## Ametam

I look up though the ice shield. O hasn't jumped and continued the assault as I expected him to, rather he just crouches On top of the broken ledge. I let out a breath of Relief and take a moment to gather my thoughts. I look at the concrete I am lying on, its grayish rough, there is a large crack going through the middle of where I am sitting. I reach my finger into crack and feel the cold mud seeping through the crack. I run my hand along the rough concrete, its still wet from the water attacks earlier. I look up at O and he is still not attacking me. I assume he is doing exactly what I am doing, stabilizing, or he is about to blast the living shit out of me with his energy attacks. 

I panic at the realization he might be prepping. I jump onto my knees into a low crouch position. My senses are on edge as I prepare to run from what surely is going to be a large energy blast that will destroy my crude shield. i wait for the slightest hint at what O is going to try to do next......

=========
+2 Lucidity For stabilization
-1 Energy Due to the inability of very late edits 

[Energy=8]
[Lucidity=8]

P.s Im heading over to Cambodia/ Vietnam for two weeks for a holiday/charity work, so I won't be able to Reply For a bit

I actually really love this thread, its been such an awesome Duel  :smiley:  What do you think we should do once we finish the fight? Are we gonna establish a sub-forum where we can host a DV Warriors Tournament? I think that'd be so awesome  :smiley:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I actually really love this thread, its been such an awesome Duel  What do you think we should do once we finish the fight? Are we gonna establish a sub-forum where we can host a DV Warriors Tournament? I think that'd be so awesome



That's pretty much the idea.  :smiley:  

Hopefully, people will find it interesting enough to get their own battles going. We tried this a little while back with a Matrix-based concept, but it didn't really take on. I think making it more dream-based might help give it a bit more freedom and maybe integrate it into DV a little better. But, yeah, this battle has been a lot of fun so far. I'll definitely be looking forward to more of these, in the future.  :vicious: 

(And I'll be back to post shortly...)

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Lol. Sorry about the wait. For some reason, I thought for a while that it was your turn to post again.  :tongue2: 

=================================

Slowly, I rise to my feet. I can see that my opponent is on edge, and I can't help but wonder what kind of move he might be anticipating from me. The thought makes me grin, and I bring both hands in front of me, brushing my palms and fingers across each other and dusting the vivid buildup of broken concrete from the hand that had just felt upon the rooftop. My eyes never leave those of Ametam, and I am aware, myself, of how smug my grin must look to him. What must he be thinking about my confidence at this stage in our fight? Would it empower him? Or would it cause him to get sloppy and reckless, trying too aggressively to put me in my place? Whatever the case, the tension excites me, and my stance becomes more resolute, boots planted firmly to the stone as the same right hand reaches out in front of me. 

Initially, my palm takes aim at Ametam, angled diagonally into the hole in the roof and between the two of us. My stillness in this position would, of course, immediately give away the idea that I was probably prepping an energy attack. I held my stance here, to see how Ametam would respond, if at all. The arm remained still - 'locked on' - as if centering a shot right upon my target beneath the ice shield. After a few seconds, there comes a gentle quaking about the environment. Obviously influenced by a growing surge of my own power, the building begins to rumble beneath me feet and around Ametam's position. It's subtle at first, but quickly grows in intensity, until the entire Town Hall begins to shake almost violently. 

It is clear that my mind is focused upon the building, in some way, but exactly to what extent - and my aim for doing so - would remain initially unclear. The foxish grin remains upon my face, my palm shaking as it faces Ametam as if, at any moment, a firy blast would come rocketing out of it. Instead, though, perhaps surprisingly, my hand slowly turns at the wrist and goes from facing directly at Ame, to where the palm is now facing upward. The hand shakes along with the building, pure concentration beginning to etch its way across my face, along with the grin. More and more, the walls begin to tremble, as does the palm of my hand which is now held outward and up, as if 'offering something' down to my opponent on the first floor.

It is here, though, that I wait, not providing any real insight into what I may be doing next. I simply wait..I watch...and I smile.

=================================================
-1 Lucidity for Prepping Telekinesis

[Energy: 14]
[Lucidty: 7]

----------


## Ametam

I'm watching O, my breathes are heavy, I'm on edge, ready to fight, or run, from whatever O is about to launch at me. I see him lift his arm up at me, a smug grin on his face. He looks so cocky and happy, He thinks he has this fight in the bag, and its just a matter of time before I am utterly beaten. But I keep my concentration really high, his smug look will not prove a distraction to me.

The ground and building around me begins to quake. I almost run for it, Almost. I stay put, waiting for the actual attack. The ground keeps shaking, But I keep my eyes locked on O, I'm tossing thoughts through my head. I'm expecting another energy blast from him, and I'm hoping that me staying put will be his downfall. Thinking ahead he should fire directly at me, believing  me to be prepping or something, and just as the blast is released, I'd Dive out of the way. But the blast isn't coming, the ground just keeps shaking, I don't know what to think. His arm then changes position and faces upward. The ground is very shaky, its hard to keep steady but I manage. But then nothing happens, he just smiles at me, as if to say "Good Game, Ame." 

"FUCK HE IS PREPPING!!" My Mind shouts with panic, I was not expecting a prep attack as we hadn't seen one for a good while. My mind jump's into overdrive. I look at O, still his massive grin, and take a direct look at where he is standing.  I Suddenly launch my arm forward with my hand curled up in a fist and smash through the ice shield, my hand unleashes an electric blast Blast strait at O. The Sparks Fly from my hand as several hundreds volts Zap Strait to the location Of O.

=============
-1 Lucidity For electrical Attack

[Energy=8]
[Lucidity=7]

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

"Gotcha!" I belt out, almost involuntarily, having seen Ame's fist punching its way out of the ice shield. In that moment - in place of that cool, cocky grin - a manic, evil smile flashed. This is just what I had anticipated; Ame, unsure of how to react, went directly on the offensive, instead of truly paying heed to his surroundings. Simultaneously, I clench my up-turned palm into a fist and dash far to the right, knowing that, with the angle at which I'd been standing on the 'high ground' of the roof - and also my having been preparing to avoid a panicked attack by Ame - I would be easily able to avoid the blast. I know his desperate attack isn't the only thing I am going to have to avoid, though. It is actually the furthest from my mind.

The moment I had closed my fist, the entire city hall building literally started to cave in upon itself, from the outsides, in. The ceiling quickly converged upon itself to cover the hole while it rained down toward Ame. The outer walls crumble inward as if I had placed a tiny, paper house into my hand and crushed it with every bit of my strength. Indeed, the entirety of the town hall would implode fully upon itself, under the force of my telekinetic power, in no longer than a single second. With the quickness at which my focused energy would disassemble the building's hallways and openings, there would be no chance to escape it's destruction. What once might have been considered a marvel of architecture is now akin to a ball of scrap-metal and stone, instantaneously crushing inward upon itself like a collapsing star. It was a Death Trap, in the most absolute sense of the term.

Knowing that I might have been swallowed by the phenomenal crash made by the imploding building, myself, I had made a leap of faith toward the edge of the roof, the electrical blast shooting off into the sky seemingly inches from me, just as the hole in the roof closes in upon itself. The moment my foot touches the side of the roof, I feel the stone rip away from beneath me, fragmenting itself and flying away behind me, toward the center-point of the telekinetic event. I stumble forward just slightly while springing from that last step, flailing my arms to try to right myself, while my body helplessly tumbles forward through the air and threatens to plant my face in the earth below. Rather skillfully, I'm able to contort myself into a loose ball to speed up the rotation, just barely landing feet first and dropping into a sideways roll to absorb impact, coming to rest with my chest in the grass. It didn't seem to hurt at all, but I'm not quite sure if it is just because of the dream state, or because of how well I executed the maneuver. A bit winded, though, I rise slightly into push up position, beholding the spectacle of this building that had just completely crushed inward upon itself. A colossal dust plume trails up into the sky, stemming from what is now an enormous, unrecognizable mass of debris, formed almost into a perfect ball and set within the deep imprint of the town hall grounds - even the stonework having been ripped up from the basement levels to ensure that every foot of the structure would be included in the implosion. 

"Ooh," I say to myself as I slowly ascend to my feet, the confident grin once again returning to my face."That _really_ had to hurt."


=========================
-2 for Telekinetic Attack

[Energy: 14]
[Lucidity: 5]

----------


## Ametam

I'm going to have to protest that move.
Firstly My ice shield would have blurred your view of me, since it was so shoddy it would not have been a clear pane of frozen ice, You may have been able to see my outline but you wouldn't have been able to see  my exact body shape (Hence my noting of your position). This would also mean that I think you would have to think And Realize what I am doing to make an attack on me, unless you realize I am moving and that is your cue to attack  :/ 

Secondly, I don't think you could have activated your telekinetic attack fast enough to be able to use a wall to stop my electricity hitting you, as I would Imagine that it would travel very fast towards you and have to use some form of evasion, as apposed to having the attack cut off by your implosion of the building

And also don't heavy attacks use -2 when actually performed? Making -3 in total?

Thoughts?

----------


## dutchraptor

*Back in real life dutchraptor wonder's wether he may join the story*

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> I'm going to have to protest that move.
> Firstly My ice shield would have blurred your view of me, since it was so shoddy it would not have been a clear pane of frozen ice, You may have been able to see my outline but you wouldn't have been able to see  my exact body shape (Hence my noting of your position). This would also mean that I think you would have to think And Realize what I am doing to make an attack on me, unless you realize I am moving and that is your cue to attack  :/



Going by your description, you were even able to see my cocky smile, so there has to be some level of visibility there.





> Secondly, I don't think you could have activated your telekinetic attack fast enough to be able to use a wall to stop my electricity hitting you, as I would Imagine that it would travel very fast towards you and have to use some form of evasion, as apposed to having the attack cut off by your implosion of the building



Ok. That one might have been a stretch on my part. I was trying to account for distance, but I can agree that it might have been a bit too fast to block. We can have it so that the electricity escaped through the hole, before it sealed up. However, since I was able to dash to one side, and only had to move just slightly to get away from the hole in the ceiling, I think I would still evade it.





> And also don't heavy attacks use -2 when actually performed? Making -3 in total?



Quite right. Sorry about that!  ::content:: 





> Thoughts?



So, no electrical backfire; your movement, though blurry, could have been seen, but even if we go from the point where your hand burst through the shield, I think I am at a distance that it would have still be evadable - especially since I was expecting a counter move of some sort, and would have pretty much done the same counter, no matter what attack I thought you were going to try. Also, deducting another lucidity mark, as I forgot about the 3 point rule. Fair?  :smiley: 

[Edited changes into previous post^]





> *Back in real life dutchraptor wonder's wether he may join the story*



Sorry, man! This is just a 1-on-1 battle at the moment. Once we get done with this test thread and solidify all the rules, the game will be open for other members to start their own battles. This one is closed off, though, unfortunately. We've definitely taken our sweet time at it, haha, but this one seems to be coming down to the wire pretty soon.

----------


## dutchraptor

No problem, thats what I was expecting anyways  :smiley:

----------


## b12

This is awesome! Continue! And also, sign me up for when it starts.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> This is awesome! Continue! And also, sign me up for when it starts.



Thanks, and will do!  ::content::

----------


## Ametam

Ok sorry for the late reply, exam stress and family Issues :/

 My hand bursts through my ice shield shattering it to pieces, sparks fly out everywhere. Suddenly A large jolt in the ground throws me off my feet, I see a large chunk of the town hall fly's strait at me, I can't react in time And it smashes strait into me. 

I Jolt awake, I can feel my bed, warm snugly bed. The sheets are wrapped over me and I can feel the cat sleeping on the end of my bed. I roll over in my bed and look at the alarm clock, it reads 4:40am. I still feel dead tired, I roll back over and shut my eyes. The vibrations start quickly, getting stronger and stronger, until It stops.

Then the pain! I feel like my back has been broken! The pain! I realize I'm Back In the Shared Dream With O, but I'm stuck on the rubble, It's dark, I can barely move.

But That can work to my advantage. You'd have to use some serious magic just to get to me under here, so I wait. I feel my surroundings, getting a feel for the environment. I think about flying, imaging myself soaring through the air, changing direction, Reversing, and then speeding off again. The thoughts get me pumped and excited, I can already feel the wind in my hair, I feel my reaction time and reflaxes are sharp, keen.......

=============
-5 Energy for heavy magic attack
-1 Lucidity For Flying Prep
[Energy=3]
[Lucidity=6]

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Not taking too long to revel in the effects of my devastating attack, I quickly scramble to my feet, knowing that there is still a chance that Ame would still be able to maintain his dream state and retaliate. There was never a place for assuming a premature victory in battle - nor should one ever underestimate his opponent. However, what I also don't want to is make too many brash decision that might give him an edge, should he still be capable of fighting. Knowing that my lucidity is beginning to wane, I decide to take a moment to try to give myself a bit of clarity, crouching just slightly and touching my fingers to the grass.

I take two or three blades of grass up in my fingertips. I could barely feel them, as I picked them loose, but I begin to detect their solidity as I hold them up in front of my face. My fingers rub softly together, dropping the slivers of grass, one after the other, and seeing them catch the simulated breeze that channeled through the area. Having almost forgotten about the breeze, moments ago, it is nice to feel it once again washing over me, clearing my head of a little of the murk and muck that was causing my awareness of the dream state to begin to fade. I look down again, as the last blade of grass fell and sailed away on the unseen force, now taking in the sight of the grassy yard. The patches of green sway and dance in the wind as well, the detail coming in clearer and clearer with each passing moment. 

Patiently, I wait. I hear no stirring from within the spherical rubble that had once been a town hall building, but I am not about to count him out yet.

========
+2 Lucidity for Stabilization
(Energy: 14)
(Lucidity: 7)

Again, sorry about the wait. Work should be slowing down here, for a while, so I should have time to post a bit more frequently.  :smiley:

----------


## Ametam

Ok just checking, If i prep, But then don't attack the next move, I can use the prep move the turn after right?  :smiley: 

Also, don't forget we are in a town, I don't think there would be an ocean of Grass next to the town hall  :tongue2:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Ok just checking, If i prep, But then don't attack the next move, I can use the prep move the turn after right?



It will still take another lucidity point to continue prepping (or 'holding') the energy, which will make it stronger, whenever you do decide to use it. But if I attack you with something, while you're holding it, it's going to be tough to concentrate on holding your prepped energy while dodging or blocking. It would depend on what the attack was, to see how feasible it would be that you could evade and continue prepping.





> Also, don't forget we are in a town, I don't think there would be an ocean of Grass next to the town hall



Next to mine, there is! Lol.
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi..._City_Hall.jpg

But you created this world, so I'll leave that up to you.  :smiley:

----------


## Ametam

Ok then, Can I Stablise while keeping the preped energy? So I only get +1 Lucidity Instead of plus +2?





> Gerringong shops - Google Maps - Fern Street, Facing South
> 
> Gerringong shops - Google Maps - Same location as ^, except facing north



Do You Remember that?  :tongue2:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Ok then, Can I Stablise while keeping the preped energy? So I only get +1 Lucidity Instead of plus +2?



Nope!  ::teeth:: 





> Do You Remember that?



 ::doh::  

I forgot. Lol.

----------


## Ametam

This response Will Only be short because I Am not good at giving descriptions  :tongue2:  My apologies. 

The rubble Still sits all around me. I wait in anticipation Of O's continued attack. I'm on edge waiting for the rubble to be dramatically burned or thrown off or imploded or Whatever else O can think of. I'm waiting for the slightest creak or movement in the rubble to strike back at him. But there is nothing. The rubble stays the same, I can't hear anything, there is no change of feeling in the air around me. I rationalize that O is either stabilizing, or prepping. 

I decide not to attack, not yet anyway. If I threw the rubble off and escaped now I would be at a disadvantage. So I wait. I just lay in the ruins. Remembering the feeling of flying, the speed and the adrenaline of not been bound by gravity. My mind racing as I try to take in all that is around me, and reacting accordingly. the movements my limbs make and the rotations during the flying. It is all so clear to me,I wait again for  O to strike at me with whatever his brain decides to conjure up.  


=============
-1 Lucidity For Flying Prep
[Energy=3]
[Lucidity=5]

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

So...question:

Just out of curiosity, this Gatling gun near the football stadium; is it like an old-school, Civil War era Gatling, or a modernized one?  :Thinking: 

Generally, I would just make the decision myself, because the design wasn't specified, but it could be said that the newer ones are more Gatling-_styled_ than they are _actual_ Gatling guns. I didn't want to just assume which one you meant. Lol.

----------


## TwoCrystalCups

A Mr. and Mrs smith dream  :smiley:  - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Hand to Hand combat- 18
Fire arms- 12

----------


## Ametam

> So...question:
> 
> Just out of curiosity, this Gatling gun near the football stadium; is it like an old-school, Civil War era Gatling, or a modernized one? 
> 
> Generally, I would just make the decision myself, because the design wasn't specified, but it could be said that the newer ones are more Gatling-_styled_ than they are _actual_ Gatling guns. I didn't want to just assume which one you meant. Lol.



Hahahahaha You are a bit silly O. You destroyed it when I placed it on top of the Car and then you like Ki blasted it to shit  :tongue2:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Ah, Shit! Forgot about that, too! (In my defense, it _has_ been a long time, since then. Lol).  ::doh:: 

Ok. Posting shortly...

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

(Well, since I can do what I wanted to do, I might as well use this time wisely. Lol.)


-------

"Aw, come on," I say to the gigantic ball of rubble, lighty brushing my hands together after having dropped that final blade of grass. "You're not playing possum, are you? I know you're still cramped up in there, somewhere. That _can't_ be comfortable!" My hands continue to slide across one another, seemingly dusting each other off as I teaseed. "It's ok. I can wait. We'll have to wake up, eventually, and I do believe I'm winning this match!"

The brushing of my hands slows, but does not cease. The movements become more pronounced; more deliberate. Apparently, I am not concentrating on getting the grass off of my hands, but I am focusing on the sensation of my simulated skin coming in contact with itself. The senation becomes more and more engrossing to me, and it compounds upon the increasing clarity that I had received from previously touching the grasses. More and more, the dream continues to become a more complete, sensory experience. I begin to feel more in-tuned with (and in control of) the world around me - the soft, pleasurable feeling of my hands grounding me to the dream state.

========
+2 Lucidity for Stabilization
(Energy: 14)
(Lucidity: 9)

----------


## Ametam

Ok, so how do close combat fighting actually work with a thread like this? Like I can't say "I ducked right and then kicked right at your face as you were too slow" because that is guessing your actions But at the same time how am I actually meant to express my attack on you? Because if I Say "I chargeded strait at your face" you could easily say "I saw him charging so I ducked to the right" Because that Is also Unfair :/ 

Thoughts?

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Ok, so how do close combat fighting actually work with a thread like this? Like I can't say "I ducked right and then kicked right at your face as you were too slow" because that is guessing your actions But at the same time how am I actually meant to express my attack on you? Because if I Say "I chargeded strait at your face" you could easily say "I saw him charging so I ducked to the right" Because that Is also Unfair :/ 
> 
> Thoughts?



Pretty much just the same as before. You can dodge my punch and kick AT my face, you just can't actually write in the attack hitting me. It would be up to me to dodge or block, if possible. Hand-to-hand fighting can be tough, because it depends on how crafty you are. A simple punch or kick would be easy to evade, but if you get your opponent into a position where it's ntoe plausible that they can defend, the hit must be taken.

----------


## Ametam

Hey O, Sorry for not posting earlier. But I am going to have to forfeit the match. I have just entered my final year of schooling and it is getting quite stressful and hard for me so I won't be able to keep up posting in this thread. I will probably not be around dreamviews much either  :Sad:  

Thanks for the good match though  :smiley:  It was clear you were going to win at this stage anyway  :tongue2:  Good luck in your future fights  :smiley:   :tongue2:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Not a problem, man. Thank you for the good match, as well! If there's anyone who understands how real life can get in the way of online activities, it's me. LOL. It was fun, and thanks for all of your contribution to the game.  ::thumbup:: 

I'll probably make an official "Opening" thread, to formally introduce the game and set things up for other fights, pretty soon. After there, DV member should be free to challenge anyone they want, from here on out. I'd say the rules have pretty much been fleshed out enough to do so.

----------

